# APR/MAY 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX......Part 2



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for Spring 2ww Testers

 Loads of luck to everyone! 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

marmaladeboo,1 Apr,IUI, 
jules23,1 Apr,IVF, 
josiem,1 Apr,ICSI, 
sillylally,2 Apr,IVF, 
carrott,3 Apr,IUI, 
cat77,5 Apr,IVF, 
tam08,5 Apr,ICSI
emnjo,5 Apr,IUI
gaia66,5 Apr,IVF, 
Julie Wilts,6 Apr,Nat, 
Bibi,7 Apr,Clom, 
clucky chick,7 Apr,PESA, 
bev bulgria,7 Apr,IVF, 
IzzyC,8 Apr,ICSI
ELISA1,8 Apr,IVF, 
TracyS,9 Apr,IVF, 
Tiger,9 Apr,FET, 
02cindy,9 Apr,, 
gizmo123,9 Apr,Clom, 
srowntree,9 Apr,IVF, 
rshort,9 Apr,ICSI, 
Tiny21,10 Apr,IUI, 
emsy2525,11 Apr,ICSI, 
JO70,11 Apr,FET, 
msjulie,12 Apr,ICSI, 
sarah1968,13 Apr,ICSI,  
Macmillan,14 Apr,FET, 
SAMW,14 Apr,FET, 
andic,14 Apr,IVF
bouncytigger,14 Apr,ICSI, 
Lea Lea,14 Apr,FET, 
Dizzy one,15 Apr,IUI, 
keepinghope,17 Apr,FET, 
Angel Baby,17 Apr,IUI, 
daffodil,17 Apr,ICSI, 
pammibee,17 Apr,ICSI, 
Monica Geller Bing,17 Apr,IVF, 
emma jayne,18 Apr,ICSI, 
LibbyG,18 Apr,ICSI, 
alegria,18 Apr,IVF, 
littlebeans,18 Apr,ICSI, 
ticker,18 Apr,IVF, 
Jnr,18 Apr,IVF, 
siheilwli,19 Apr,FET, 
Donna79,19 Apr,IVF, 
scootergirl,20 Apr,IUI, 
bell26,21 Apr,FET, 
nicnak,21 Apr,IUI, 
Allijab,22 Apr,IUI, 
nikkinoodles,22 Apr,FET, 
jospicey,22 Apr,IVF, 
TanyaK,23 Apr,FET, 
broomie,23 Apr,IVF, 
tracy6,23 Apr,IVF
snickers34,24 Apr,IVF, 
DA Trets,24 Apr,IVF, 
suzydean,24 Apr,FET, 
mrs shaw,24 Apr,FET, 
Sicla,24 Apr,FET, 
quaver,25 Apr,IVF, 
Bibi,26 Apr,Clom, 
pebble_beach,26 Apr,ICSI, 
Rachel2,27 Apr,IUI, 
Jayel,28 Apr,FET, 
Elizabeta,28 Apr,ICSI
Avon Queen,29 Apr,IVF, 
Camilla,29 Apr,IVF
twink,30 Apr,ICSI
Hobbs,Apr,IVF
Sozzy1,Apr,IUI



Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Ticker* ~ i'm so sorry to see your news....many hugs  We have a ttc naturally 2ww thread if you want to join the ladies on there for some support hun.....i'll leave you the link 

*2WW TESTERS ~ TTC Naturally Part 4: *http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135109.165

*Keepinghope* ~ really sad to see your news...take good care hun 

*Sarah* 

*Hi Littlebeans* ~ hope you are feeling a bit better today 

*Hi Jenny* ~ welcome to the thread.....what day do you test hun? Lots of luck and 

*Pammi* ~ any news from you today......everything crossed  

*Noy* ~ hi there, welcome to the thread....are you on your 2ww hun?

*Daffodil* ~ have you tested again. Aw just seen your news.....congratulations 

*Angel Baby* ~ congratulations!! Good luck for your blood test tomorrow 

*Amanda* ~ many congratulations to you too.....fab news 

Hope everyone's ok, sorry for no more personals but the dog has got his legs crossed and is looking at me!!

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Pammi ~ just saw your news on the other thread.....i'm really sorry hun 

Love and luck to you,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi girls, I know I am long past the 2WW now, but was just popping in to see how you're all doing. Have high hopes for those of you left, sending lots of love & hugs to you all.

Love Sally xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello ladies

Lizzy - I'm back - just been basted this pm so here I go again with the 2ww madness.     

Look forward to sharing the journey with other 2ww'ers.

XXX


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

hi to everyone - welcome julie.

 to pammibee, sorry for your news.

  havin real downer day today.Am now 9 dpt and have started with mild af pains today (though have funny twinge to right side still).
No bleedin, but didn,t have any on my last 2ww and was still bfn. also feelin very tearful    like it,s all over.

Please don,t let this be the end! 

Sorry for feelin sorry for myself but it,s how i feel

nikkixx


----------



## Angel Baby (Mar 12, 2008)

Pammi, little beans, keeping hope, Ticker    Im so sorry for your BFN

Daffodil and Amanda -       Christmas babies for you!!!!!

I had my beta HCG levels today.  They are 65.5, the clinic are concerned they are a bit low and want to repeat on saturday to see if double or not.  With my last pregnancy (which I miscarried at 11 weeks the level was 64) which then double 48 hours later.  All the negativatey has really upset me.  I have done another HPT today and the line was really dark as dark as the control line.  Yesterday was much fainter so my levels must be rising.  I have therefore decided that I am not going to go for blood test on saturday and obsess over numbers.  They have my scan booked for 7th May and what will be will be, worrying in the meanwhile is not going to help.  What do you all think?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Angel Baby Good luck on Sat I hope the levels are nice and high  

Nikki I have had AF pains for the last two days too, though today they are worse than yesterday. Being weirdly optimistic I'm hoping it's implanting   My pains have moved to the left side now  Sending you lots of PMA   

Tracey I'm sorry that you got a BFN  

Thanks for the update Lizzy xx

Good luck Julie


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

Tanya- let,s hope they are implantation pains! 

Angel-    hope the levels are rising

nikkixx


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Congrats to all the bfps and   to all the bfns.......

I am into the 10th day of the 2ww now and i feel no different. Had no implantation bleed or AF pains so i dont think my embies have implanted.  i am going out of my mind. Life is pretty stressful at the moment too so that doesnt make things any easier during this time.. roll on monday, if its another negative i am not sure how i will react, not feeling strong right now...

sorry for the depressing post ladies

bell xxx


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

Know how you feel bell, am having bad day today aswell! Just want this week to be over, so i know for definate! Will go on mad diet if bfn as feel like i,ve put loads of weight on in 2ww.    try and stay positive!

Wishing you luck for next week

Nikki xx


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Nikki,

Wow, you are testing around the same time as me, i wish you all the best for test day hunni.... i have put on weight too, not good as i have an underactive thyroid anyway !! its those brazil nuts that do it  

Have you had any symptoms ?? how was your ET ?

Bell xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Nikki/Bell - Stay positive for a little longer ladies.  

TanyaK -   for them being implantation pains.

Thank you for the good luck messages.  Early days yet, but hope that I at least make it to test day this time before   arrives.


----------



## Monica Geller Bing (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Nikki

Don't be reading too much into those AF pains.  I had them for most of my 2ww more so in the last week and they got stronger and like you I started to get down and felt like it hadn't worked.  I didn't even want to do the test this morning fearing the worst, my bladder didn't even tell me to go, but obviously had to and I couldn't have been more shocked at the outcome.  It's still not sunk in yet, so the pains you are having could be a very good sign.

Amanda
xx


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Bell

I haven,t really had any symptoms this time apart from very swollen and painful (.)(.). know this can be due to the drugs, but didn,t hurt last time. ET was relatively easy with no probs, womb lining was 11.6 on scan fri prior to tx on tues 8th, so was all good.
Started with mild af pains today, so that,s why i feel a bit down. Let,s  it is a good sign. wishin you    for your test date.    

Amanda- thanx for the   . will try and keep positive and hope that things have worked

love nikki xx


----------



## Angel Baby (Mar 12, 2008)

Just to try and reassure you.  I got my BFP and had no signs/symptoms what so ever, so please try not to read into this as a negative thing xxx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

Good luck everyone testing today 

emsy xx


----------



## 1day (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning ladies - it's a BFN for me i'm afraid.  I pretty much knew already with having the blood streaks from tuesday. Was gonna start crying when i was speaking to my mum and mother in law, but then just thought, what's the point - it's not gonna make my result a positive.  I need to just pick myself up and start again.  The thought of spending all that money with nothing to show for it is p***ing me off more!!!

Just need to decide whether i'm gonna stay where i was (UCH), or move to Herts & Essex now.  I originally had my IUI at Herts & Essex, but when it came to me doing the IVF they were in the middle of moving so had to go elsewhere.

Does anyone know how long you need between each IVF cycle?  Also, if anyone has been to Herts & Essex roughly how much did the whole cycle of IVF cost?

Thanks for your support - fingers crossed for the rest of you all.  

xxx
xxx


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
    I haven't posted on here yet, i have on the FET board. I am on a Natural FET, had ET last Saturday. I would be due on next Tuesday so thats only 4 days away. Not sure when to test but if AF doesn't show 2 days after I'm due on I'll test then.
I've woken up feeling really low this morning, was really grumpy with my hubby straight away!  I suppose I'm getting negative thoughts, i SO know i shouldn't and I'm sure my day will get better, just having a off moment.
Anyone feeling the same?  Are their any positive ladies who could cheer me up with some positive vibes . I suppose when you get lots of cycles that don't work its hard to stay positive for the next. I will try really hard to snap out of it. I don't normally get a lot of tummy ache in a normal cycle but with even a natural FET the cyclogest seems to give a bit of discomfort. 
Is there anybody else on a 2ww on a natural FET?
Suzanne xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Jnr - , so sorry to hear your news. Good to hear you being brave, but do give yourself time to accept it and be sad for a bit if you need to. I can't help about times between IVF because I've only had IUI and not at Herts & Essex. Wish you the very best of luck for next tx hun. XXXX

Mrs Shaw - Hello, I only just "arrived" here yesterday after my basting. . I would say to just accept that right now you feel negative because we can't be happy little bunnies all the time. My hormones seem to be so up and down I just don't know how I'm going to feel from one minute to the next. I am determined to keep myself  &  this 2ww, but wonder how long it will last. Like you say it's hard to stay  when so many cycles have failed but just keep thinking that good things come to those who wait ... we are surrounded here by lots of miracles and this could be your turn for the miracle. It's not much longer for you now hun. I'm going to do us all a little positive happy dance.

[fly]        [/fly]

Good luck to anyone else testing today, or joining us on the 2ww. XXX


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

Jnr

im sooo sorry to hear of your bfn    

i went back to see my consultant after having bfn and hes told me to try again in july giving me 3 months break 

emsy xx


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

Hello all
Well its a   for me too this morning. Was prepared for it as been bleeding heavy since 9 days post ET. Feel so fed up, why is life so bloody unfair    
Love Emma xxxxxxxxx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

emmajayne...so so sorry to hear ur news..

emsy xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Emma Jayne -   .  So sorry hun.  Even if you are prepared for it, it still hurts doesn't it.  Be kind to yourself and take care. XXX


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Emma Jayne...it's hard to know what to say because words aren't really any good at the moment, take care of yourself     

Suze x


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Jnr, sorry for your bfn, take care of yourself      
Suze x


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

mrs Shaw - Hi there, I don't really belong here anymore as I'm way past my 2WW, but I have wanted to keep up with the girls & see hwo things go. I was reading your signature & see you have been through a lot. Hope you don't mind me asking (you don't have to tell me) but did they ever give you any clues why you had your m/c's?

I have had 7 mc's but also had 2 DD's so have often wondered if I can't carry boys. I can't afford to have tests done to find out and am trying to find any clues myself so I can go to the Dr & talk to him about it.

Hope you don't mind me asking, wishing you all the best. xxx


----------



## tracy6 (Jul 23, 2007)

emmajayne sorry to hear it is bfn hun  

jnr sorry to hear your bfn as well  

mrs shaw hope the wait does not send you crazy   

angelbaby hoping your levels are rising 

lizzy i test in the 23rd not the 26th please dont make wait that long!!!! 

well ladies i am trying my best to stay positive but finding it really hard at mo. Last few days i have had all the usuall signs of period on its way, the dull pains the feeling more tired/more hungry then yesterday i turned in to the witch wanting to scream at everyone nothing being right and feeling myself getting really worked up for no reason. I am trying to tell my self it is fine but all seems a bit to familiar!!!!!! Sorry to be negative but just needed to say and get off my chest as dont want to tell dp and then be wrong and have upset him.
love tracyxxxx


----------



## pammibee (Apr 13, 2008)

hi everyone am going to sign off now i will pop in to see how everone is doing

i could not stop crying and crying yestarday feel like a failure i suppose my bestfriend is due her baby soon and i could not even speak to her yestarday and i feel so bad for it

hoping to do it again but £4000 is a lot of money to us


love and kisses to all try and stay positive i know how hard it can be  
realy hope u get the bfp you beserve 


xxxx


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

hi all

sorry to emmajayne and jnr for your news-    

 to everyone testing soon! only 5 days to go until d-day  

nikki xx


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Feeling like c**p at the moment as have started getting crampy pains & have just been to the loo & sure enough I've started to bleed. Am sitting her in floods of tears & am dreading having to tell DH in an email which is the only way I can contact him at the moment. 
Sorry or this negative post but at the moment I feel like my heart is going to break 

Suze x


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Suze

how long till your test date? Try not to give up, i know it,s hard!

nikki x


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Nikki

test date not till the 24th , I'm trying to keep hold of a little bit of hope but unfortunately this FET cycle is following the same pattern as my "fresh" IVF cycle. I just want the next week over with so that I can get on with getting over it & then wait for DH to come home at the end of May so we can decide what happens next. Thanks for the support it means more than you know.

Suze x


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Morning

Emmajayne and Jnr I am so sorry  

Suze - could it be implantation bleeding?   Sending you a big  

Pammibee- take care of yourself hun  and don't feel bad you need to look after yourself at the moment!

Tracy - don't give up sweetheart we are nearly there.  I am getting all sorts of cramps and my emotions are going up and down like a yo yo too so your not alone and you are allowed to have bad days horrid though they are.  Just come on here and scream at us!  Do you think you and Tanya will manage to wait until wed to test.  My DH has warned me that I am not allowed to do any early testing while he is at work.  Good job I am back at work Mon working long days!!!

Mrs Shaw - Hello saw your meassage on the Wessex thread I'm there too am just strugging to keep up with the threads today.  This 2ww is a nightmare!

Lots of love to you all

Broomie x


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

Suze

I know how you feel! I had a really bad day yesterday too! trouble is i didn,t bleed last time and still had bfn. Still feel like mine is going down same route as last time too. Let,s try and stay     and hoping that your bleeding is due to implantation.   

nikki xx


----------



## tracy6 (Jul 23, 2007)

Suze hope your bleed is due to implantation hun  
Broomie thanks for that hun i am trying to stay positive i really did not know how hard 2ww was going to be!! i will defiantly not be testing early my dp has warned me off testing when he is at work as well!!! anyway to be honest i am to scared to do it early and find it a bfn.As long as i dont see the dreaded period i will test wednesday.

love tracyxxx


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Can i join you? Im about to begin my 6th 2ww (iui) either tomorrow or monday, just waiting for the call to proceed.

This is our last iui before ivf and test date will be 5th May.

Pip


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

again!

I'm back for the next round of the 2ww. I've been reading the last few days posts. I'm sorry that so many of you are having a hard time. I too have had a rough few days and couldnt even bring myself to come back on here but today I'm feeling abit brighter thankfully.

I'm now day 18 and on my 7th clomid cycle. I really dont know when af is due, maybe 26th April if last months anything to go by! I can usually tell though...........................I'm sure most of you will understand!

I really hope there's lots of good news on here soon.

Bibi x


----------



## Sicla (Dec 31, 2007)

Suze

I didn't think you could get your period on Progynova (I saw your other thread). I thought that one of it's uses as an HRT pill was to control irregular and heavy periods, and that it was like the pill - you don't bleed until you stop it for a week. Maybe i've got the wrong end of the stick....does anyone else know? 

I hope its just implantation. 

By the way i'm testing on the same day as you, and i'm also on Progynova - FET cycle. 

Good luck

x


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Sicla & Nikki

thanks for the support  it's great to be able to share this stuff with people who know EXACTLY how hard this all is.     
I have finally managed to stop crying, bleeding seems to have stopped for the moment so am    that it doesn't restart. Thursday seems a loooooong way off at the moment, have just come off the phone to my Mum who has immediately started making plans for her & Dad to come down to stay tomorrow, I'm not sure what she thinks she's going to do (probably pack me off to bed with a hot water bottle ) but I appreciate the gesture.
Well, I'm off to lie on the sofa & watch a chick-flick (preferably one without any sad bits!!)

Suze x


----------



## littlebeans (Mar 2, 2008)

Woo Hoo I've got a     !!!!  Am so happy can't believe it.  I even had AF pains when they rang to tell me!!

However my other pains (huge swollen belly and mad pains all over the belly) were so bad I got a scan this morning too and found out that I have OHSS - lots more water and monitoring I think but hopefully it shouldn't affect anything - hope not anyway.

Long way to go but one day at a time.

Good luck to you all on your test dates, and thank you so much for all your support throughout this mean and horrible time.

Suze - try to keep as positive as you can and use your mum and dad for support - every single person on this website seems to have had different pains/no pains/bleeds/sensations/symptoms, none of which have proved to be 'right or wrong' for a positive result xxx


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Littlebeans,

congratulations on the BFP     hope the OHSS settles soon,drink lots of water & try for as high a protein diet as you can manage!
Thanks for the words of encouragement, am trying to stay realistically hopeful (if that's at all possibly on the 2ww!!)

Suze x


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi all - Ok if I join? I've had my 3rd iui and am supposed to test on 27th May. I haven't read much of the thread yet - but CONGRATS to all the bfp's and   for the bfn's. It is good seeing everyone on the list with ourcomes next to them. There are lots of bfp's which is reassuring. I have had no symptoms yet apart from Cyclogest side effects - but i was exactly the same when I conceived dd thru iui in 2004. I was CONVINCED i wasn't pg as I had bad af pains day before testing. I got up at 6am the next day to get the test 'over with' as I wanted to be sure it would be ok to hang some heavy curtains - and when I got my bfp I was literally pinching myself to check I wasn't dreaming!! So if anyone is worried because they haven't got any particular symptoms, I felt exactly the same in the bfp 2ww as I have done in the last 2 iui bfn cycles. I'm really hoping we get lucky with IUI again - having to pay this time too which makes it a bit more of a struggle. I feel blessed to have dd but would love to give her a sibling. I am paranoid about lifting her in the 2ww but I can't avoid it really. I'm also getting worried if I lie on my tummy to sleep I'll be squashing any embies - mad!   After this iui i felt different and really emotional - partly because dh's washed count had gone up from 4 million (last iui) to 59 million! Part of me still wonders if they mixed the samples up...  I quite like the 2ww as I know we've done something to help our chances - and I still have hope. Let's hope April/May gives a bumper crop of bfp's. Good luck to everyone - and no early testing!   xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

HI Ladies 
Hi to all the new ladies welcome and good luck  

Littlebeans Congratulations on your BFP take it easy now hun 

Broomie and Tracy I'm still not sure if I will test on Tues or Wed as Wed will be a nightmare day at work our busiest day     I hope that we will be all coming out with BFPs  

Nikki How are you feeling today?    

Suze I hope that it is an implantation bleed  

Hi Lizzy 

As for me still getting the AF cramps and thats about it  I'm off to be naughty and have a Chinese for dinner yum!

Tanya xx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

congratulations to all the bfp
(((hugs))) to all the bfn

i signing out.. going away for the weekend, ahving a summer hol then trying again sep time might see some of you around the boards.

good luck to all the testers 

keepinghope xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Jnr* ~ i'm ever so sorry.....take care 

*Emma* ~ it's incredibly unfair.....i'm so very sorry 

*Suze* ~ (((hugs))) Are you having a lot of bleeding hun? Really hope it's eased off. Sending hugs  

*Hi Sally* ~ thanks for popping in hun....hope you are ok 

*Hey Julie* ~ welcome back.....you're the first May Tester 

Aw *Nikki* hun, sorry you are feeling so down. It's not the end....pains can mean anything  

*Angel* ~ what a dilemma  I really don't know but good luck with whatever you decide  

*Keepinghope* ~ have a good weekend away...take care xx

*Tanya* ~ hope you are ok.....will sort your bubbles out, you've got an extra one  Enjoy the chinese 

*Bell* ~ even with no symptoms it could still be good news......everything crossed for Monday  

*Hi Amanda* 

*Hi Suzanne* ~ welcome to the thread......sending loads of positive thoughts your way  
*
Emsy* ~ have a good break hun....look forward to having you back with a fab BFP 

*Sorry Tracy* ~ must have been having a seivehead moment 

*Pammi* 

*Hi Broomie* ~ hope work goes ok Monday....at least it should make the time pass quicker 

*Hi Pip* ~ welcome to you too....your doggy is very cute. Lots of luck  

*Bibi* ~ welcome back to you too....sorry you had some bad days but glad you are posting again  
*
Sicla and Rachel* ~ hi there, welcome to you both. Sicla....i think the meds can hold off AF but it's not necessarily the case 

*Littlebeans* ~ congratulations....really fabulous  Look after yourself with the OHSS and hope it settles soon 

Take care everyone...have a good weekend  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Lizzy - Here I go again ..... Hope you have a lovely weekend too hun. XXX


----------



## Jayel (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi everyone,

just wanted to say sorry to all the BFN's and congrats to the BFP's - it's lovely to see some positives!

Nikki and Suze - this 2WW is so difficult, I know it's been said before but I also had bleeding on my last 2WW, was convinced it was AF cos I had all my usual symptoms, intense headache etc, but still turned out to be BFP! So try and hang on a while longer!

Lizzy - thanks for including me on the list, my test date is 28th - absolutely AGES away!!

Good luck to everyone else and may the next few days pass quickly for us all XXX


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks for adding me to the list Lizzy! x


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Thanks soooooooooo much for all your lovely messages - they mean so much to me. Am a bit panicky as am still bleeding a bit. I spoke to my hospital yesterday and they said it can happen and we just have to wait and see. Did another HPT and it was still positive. OMG this is such a roller coaster!! Just wondering if any other girls experienced this and kept their BFP?
Big congrats to all the BFP's and big big   to those with BFN's
Love to all and I will keep you posted
Love Daffodil xxxxx


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Thanks to everyone for the positive words am trying to take some hope from them. Am feeling a little better about it all today, have decided the only thing I can do is take each day at a time & try not to stress too much, easier said than done  The worst thing was having to tell DH over the phone last night, he's thousands of miles away & I know he feels absolutely helpless (not that he could do much about it if he were home!) The bleeding faded away to nothing yesterday so I am just keeping my fingers crossed that it doesn't make a return visit...I dread going to the loo at the moment! So basically all there is for me to do is mark time until Thursday & then I'll have my answer    that it's the answer I want!!!!

    to anyone due to test soon.

Suze xx


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

Morning ladies!

That,s the spirit Suze, keep positive and try not to stress, if the bleeding has stopped it is hopefully a good thing!  

Tanya- how u doing hunnie. af pains are less frequent now so feelin more positive!     for nxt week.      wishing everyone luck for 2008!

Lizzy - feelin positive today, thanx.

hope everyone has a good weekend

nikkixx


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Suze I hope thats it for nine months, no more bleeds  

Daffodil Keeping everything crossed for you babe  come on little baby  

Nikki I still get the pains on and off  but staying positive, glad you are too  Are going tp hold out to test date?

I hope you are all doing ok today   ^


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Suze and Daffodil - the day after I got my bfp I had bleeding and panicked like mad! I had run out of Cyclogest and was convinced that if I didn't get some asap I'd lose my bfp. I didn't though, and I actually bled every month a little bit when I would normally have expected my af - but the result is now pushing her dolly around the lounge in a toy pram! I had so many scans you wouldn't believe!! Good luck to you both xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hiya

please can i join in?   my test date is 29th april, ivf.

im going to go and crack on my relax cd (already) bit tense


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi and welcome AvonQueen I just posted a congrats on the spring Hatters thread saying congrats being PUPO, distraction is the best thing! Good luck honey


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks tanyak

going slightly bonkers on my own little planet today   and my hair has a life of its own, spot on my cheek (how very rude!) and dark circles under my eyes. hardly the picture of health   been up since 630am after i went for my first wee of the day OUCH my ovaries are killing me 

wishing you all a BFP  -PMA,PMA,PMA,PMA


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning fellow 2ww'ers.

Hope you are all OK today, despite the fact that I expect we nearly all have a horrible rainy day outside. My head just seems like mush at the moment - just can't keep up with all the posts, so sorry for lack of personals.

AvonQueen - I have a massive breakout of spots at the moment - on my neck and chin - feel like a teenage boy. Bloomin hormones .

So I'm sending out lots of positive thoughts for all of us .... in fact I feel a dance coming on .....

[fly]            [/fly]

Julie
XXX


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

juliewilts

at least its not just me then   i dont know what to do with myself today. realise im not back at work till next friday and have nothing urgent to do, but feel restless in myself. i guess thats normal for 2ww   although i only had the ruddy ET yesterday!  

dh is drilling the house round the back to attach large antenna (for a cb radio hes put in potential nursery!!) has been drilling a while and im scared as to what exactly is going on out there! he knows how to stress a girl out


----------



## Mandchris (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey all

Can I join too please  Im now on my 2ww had tranfer of 2 embryos a 4 cell and a 8 cell.  Had assisted hatching.  Am very calm at the moment but i know that will change as I get nearer my test date on 1st May!

Babydust to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hiya mandchris

good luck


----------



## Mandchris (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Avon Queen good lck to you to!


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi fellow 2wwers
Am catching up on stuff as have been in paris all week & last weekend & not been able to get on the internet...good to get away to keep yourself distracted from the 2ww, if nothing else! 

Really sorry to hear bad news from some of you testing around the same time as me - i'm today supposedly. Emma Jayne, Alegria, keepinghope, Sarah1968 I am so gutted for you ladies...

Not sure what to think at the moment. My husband went out this morning and bought a couple of pregnancy tests (boots cheapies). I tested and the bloody thing failed & didnt get any read (like no lines at all). Now need to go out & get a reliable test and retest...I guess I'm none the wiser than I was this morning - but obviously feeling a lot more stressed now!

I'll let you know how I get on later...no symptoms at all for the last few days...

AngelBaby, Daffodil, Little Beans - so happy for you. I wish you all happy, healthy pregnancies x

Everyone else embarking on the dreaded 2ww - GOOD LUCK!
Libby


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi,

tested 2 days early, another BFN for me.

Bell


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Afternoon girls.

Sorry I have got a bit behind!

Libby - I have tried some of those tests before the joke was after 5hrs it came up with an answer talk about slow!!!!

AQ - hello remember that pain it will soon go I promise hang in there.  I have looked awful too its only in the last few days I have started to feel and look more like my normal self (well actually my normal self plus at least half a stone can't bring myself to go near the scales!)

Mandchis - hello we could do with some of your calm vibes on here I am getting butterflies in my tummy!

Julie - I like your dance as long as its not an AF one 

Tanya & Tracy - oh god this is getting tough now came back from the shops and the though of those test sticks was very tempting.  I though DH is working today he will never know if I sneak in an early test    he has only gone and hidden them all  

Lots of love to you all

Broomie x


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Mandchis Welcome and good luck  

Libby Oh no how awful, I hope when you test you get a BFP  

Bell I hope you get a different result on test day   

Broomie I know what you mean, I sooo want to test and I know where me three are dotted round the place (we must be strong!)


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Libby - have been reading your posts, have you had another look at the earlier test ? Dying to hear your news, hope it's good news, sure it will be.    
Sally xxx


----------



## Monica Geller Bing (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi LizzyB

Can you put a positive sign next to my name aswell.

Thanks.

Amanda
xx


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

spotting again today, am now at the point where I'm fed up worrying about it. I've decided (as much as possible!) to just accept what is going to be is going to be. Don't feel particularly optimistic about this cycle but will have to wait till Thursday to find out for definite (although possibly willpower will snap on Wednesday & I'll test then!!)

Hope everyone is else is doing on the 2ww  

Suze x


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, convinced it's all over for us now, bleeding is getting heavier & brighter in colour, following exactly the same pattern as my last IVF cycle (& at exactly the same point on the 2ww as well) Am feeling pretty low at the moment, have been trying to be positive just just feel like there's no point now, there is no way that this is implantation bleeding so I have to start coming to terms with the fact that it looks like this cycle has failed. I'm so sick & tired of all this now, we've spent 10 years trying to have a baby & have 3 miscarriages to show for all the treatment, I don't think I can face going through all this again, the problem is DH who I know will want one last try with the 4 frosties we have left, guess I'll have to wait till he's home at the end of May to discuss it, possibly 5 weeks will give me a little perspective on it 
Sorry to be on such a downer.

    for everyone else on the 2ww

Suze x


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello lovely Ladies
BFN for me too I'm afraid. Last time I had bleeding by day 14/15 so I guess you're always hopeful til the witch arrives...

My husband came back from JS with a new batch of tests & I did the new one this afternoon just before some friends came round with their 2 year old daughter and 8 week baby...so wasnt the best when they asked 'Hey How are you doing?' and I had to say 'Fine, but gutted cos another bloody negative...' Actually it probably did me some good & didnt let me wallow in self-pity. Didnt blub holding the baby either!
Feel a bit hollow inside and gutted for all the blood, hope & tears that goes into each attempt, but think we'll have one last try.
Hope you fellow testers have better news for us in the next few days...we're due a bit of good news on this thread aren't we?!
Take care, LibbyG


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Suze I'm sorry hun I really hope there is still a chance  

Libby I hope you get a positive   and the witch doesn't come xx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Morning all ,
I just want to wish you all  my fingers are crossed for you all too here's sending you all positive vibes
          I also hope that you will all get that well deserve   very soon
Take care keep us all posted nicky


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hiya everyone

does anybody know WHEN in the 2ww you would get any symptoms? i dont feel any different but my boobs are bigger   

libbyG - good luck for that test         

bell26 - im so sorry hunny, god this is all so unfair  , do try again though in 2 days just in case?       

broomie - thanks hun   the pain has subsided thank god it seemed at its worst day after ET. nice to know you know what i mean and its normal. no i havent broached the scales either! my hair is resembling elvis presley today   its so not a good luck they could hire me out for ghost trains  

tanyak - omg you lot are a lot closer to test date i guess and its a bit scary isnt it   wishing you all BFP           

sillylally -  

monica geller bing  - call me thick, dense, one slice short of a loaf, but does that mean bfp?

suzydean -   spotting doesnt mean a no does it? lots of people spot dont they? oh god this is so hard, wishing you all the best       

libbyg - sorry to hear that hun   you are brave holding that baby   i can tell from your message how down you are and its making me cry for you   , we are all certainly due some good news thats for sure   glad your gonna have another go   xxx

petdowe - thanks   yeah fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## Monica Geller Bing (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Avon Queen

Yes it does, I got a BFP on 17/4, can't bloody believe it.  Got a scan on 1/5 so I guess it will sink in then.  I wish you all the luck in the world for your test on 29/4.

I got sore boobs in the 2WW, but that died off towards the end and feared the worse.  I also had AF pains most of the 2 weeks, back ache some of the time and a headache the last day or 2 before I tested, so I really didn't want to do the test as I thought the worst, but obviously they were all good signs.  We keep looking at the pee stick which is on the coffee table (hygenic I know), just to make sure it's all real.  My nurse told me the backache was from the progesterone.

Amanda
xxx


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

OMG i got a   this morning following yesterdays negative, i am so happy i cant believe it, i never thought i would see the day !!

yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

bell xx


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Congratulations Bell       

Suze xx


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks Suze,

I still cant quite believe it, i didnt think i would be one of the lucky ones... 5 long years but finally that   me and DH are still in shock but totally over the moon....

bell xxx


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

Bell

What fab news about your   so pleased for you! 

Suze- sorry to hear that your bleeding has returned. Try and stay strong   

Testing tomorrow for me - i,m so nervous   

nikki x


----------



## Angel Baby (Mar 12, 2008)

Bell - YAHOOOOOO!!!!!!          CONGRATULATIONS

Nikki and all those testing this coming week     

I didn't turn up for my blood test, what will be will be.  I don't want to spend the next 2 weeks worrying, so fingers crossed for a beautiful heartbeat on scan on 07th May
xxxxxxx


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks Girls, i am so happy, i never thought it would be my turn   !

Good luck for tomorrow Nikki, i really hope you get a BFP too

Angel Baby, keep up informed with how you get on with your scan on the 7th May, i am sure your embie will be just fine 

Suze  

Love to everyone testing, love to all that got a BFN   keep believing, love to all with a BFP  

Bell xxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

WOW Bell - great news!     
   for Suze
Good luck to Nikki  

This time next week I'll either be over the moon or feeling depressed  
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Bell That is great news that it has gone to a BFP have a happy healthy nine months  

Amanda Congrats again on your BFP  and have a happy and healthy nine months too 

Nikki Good luck for the morning      

Broomie and Tracy How are you both doing are you getting tempted or caved in yet??    

Tanya


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks Tanya,

Lots of luck to you for Wednesday   i hope you too get a BFP, 

Bell xxx


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hope you have all had a good weekend I have been wasting time big style Shopping, cinema, DVD's more shopping do you think I can explain the principle of the 2WW to my bank manager  

Bell - what fabulous news to come back to this weekend I am so delighted for you  

Tanya & Tracy - oh god its getting so so so close 3 more sleeps to test day I am hoping that I will be so busy at work that the next two days will fly past.  Desperately hoping it has worked but preparing for the worst stocking up on tissues and wine!!! Will be up v v v early on wed!!! How are you doing?

Avon Queen - my (.)(.) are huge too I normally have a tiny chest I have gone up 2 cup sizes think my DH wants me permanently on progesterone   But have been getting lots of AF pains so trying not to get too hopeful. 

Very very nervous now that this is test week even if I got a BFP I will be a wreck after my last two went wrong but guess what will be will be.

Hope you have all have a good weekend 

Broomie x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

monica geller bing -               woohoo a bfp loving a bit of good news, take it easy  

bell26 - OMG im sooo pleased for ya!            

broomie like your diagram typing! so its the progesterone that does that, i see. its hard preparing for the worst while hoping for the best. not an easy feat  .


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey everyone, wow is it Sunday already!
*
Libby* ~ so very sorry hun...many hugs  Well done holding the baby, that must have been tough xx

*Suze* ~ many hugs to you too....hope the bleeding eases up xx
*
Hi Avon Queen and Mandchris* ~ welcome to the thread and loads of luck to you both  

*Thanks Jayel* ~ i've added your date....hope you are ok 

*Hi Rachel, Julie, Daffodil, Suzy, Nikki, Tanya, Broomie, Sally and Nicky* ~ hope everyone's ahd a good weekend 

*Amanda* ~ soory hun, it's all done now. Got a feeling i updated the list and then forgot to save it  Congratulations 

*Bell* ~ oh wow....fabulous!! Congratulations 
*
Angel Baby* ~ everything crossed for a wonderful scan on the 7th...take care xxx

Much luck to everyone testing tomorrow       

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Nikki,
Just wanted to say          for tomorrow, I hope your dreams come true.

Suze x


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Good morning ladies
I'm in shock, excited and scared at the same time I gave in and tested early it a   for me please stay little one    
Good luck Nikki, lets hope we are all on a lucky roll!

Tanya xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Tanya!!!! Wooooohooooooo 

Congratulations.....i'm so happy for you 

       for Nikki and Nicnak today 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

hi everyone.

sorry but the luck hasn,t continued bfn for me!! otd is tomorrow but think it will just be a formality!

Tanya- congrats hunnie on your    

nikki xx


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Tanya      really pleased for you 

Nikki       for official test day.    

I know what you mean about test day being a formality I feel the same way about mine, DH & I have already discussed leaving any further treatment till the end of the year & are looking to book a couple of holidays (one in June one in August) we can't book them till nearer the date he's home ('cos of the Navy) but I'm feeling more positive now we've got a plan. I'm not kidding myself that I'm not going to be upset when I get my BFN but I can see past it now! Am quite tempted to test on Wednesday which would be day 14 but my clinic like you to test on day 16, I may compromise & test on Thursday 

Suze xx


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Nikki, i am so sorry hun, sending you massive massive hugs     i have my fingers crossed for your official test day hun  

Tanya, congratulations on your           


Bell x


p.s I had my blood test this morning, eagerly awaiting a call from the clinic to see what my HCG is, nailbiting !


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

hi bell

hope that your blood test goes ok  

nikki


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi all,

Just recieved call from clinic to confirm that i am indeed PREGNANT !!!! 13 days after ET my HCG level is 97... i think this is good isnt it ? i have to have another blood test on Wednesday, i take it this is to confirm that the levels are stilll rising ?

Bell xx

I AM SO EXCITED


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

congratulations Bell!

Enjoy every minute!!  

nikki x


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

So sorry Nikki  

Congratulations Tanya - you must still be floating!  

This ttc lark is like a rollercoaster isn't it! I'm really worried I'm getting my hopes up for Sunday. I'm going to test at 6am exactly like with dd as the timings have all been identical. The last 2 failed iui cyces I have expected a bfn so I don't know why this time I'm feeling different. I usually 'protect' myself by expecting the worst (natural cycles too obviously). Goo luck to all still testing


----------



## scootergirl (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi all!

Just got back from Paris and I'm afraid it was a BFN for me.

Hope you're all well and that there have been BFPs all over the place while I've been gone.

Scooter xxx


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Scootergirl & Nikki - I am so sorry  

Tanya - what fabulous news how are you feeling?

Well I couldn't let Tanya one of my testing buddies abandon me so as I work at a hospital when I saw her result earlier I just had to know so thanks to some very fast work by my lovely nurses the results are back and I have a   which I can't quite believe.  trying not to get too excited yet due to my ectopic history so need to go back for more blood tests on Wed so they can see if my HCG levels are rising o.k.

Tracy - so sorry we have been very naughty for testing early have everything crossed for you babe    

Broomie x


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Broomie I nearly started crying reading your message (hormones already) That is absolutly brillant congratulations!! Babies stay in there and safe snuggling so we can stay cycle buddles all the way through    

Tracy your next     

Nikki I hope tomorrow brings a positive    

Good luck Rachel for Sunday    

My heads all over the place at the moment, we are over the moon 

Tanya xx


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Tanya - I can't believe it myself the ward sister who looked after me when I had my ectopic and mc has just called to say congrats and I have just made her double check the results.  I have got lots of cramps though and my tummy feels quite firm so not sure what to think about that just need to get to wed.  But will be praying to everyone tonight to help us both!!!


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Evening ladies

I feel guilty posting because I've not been on here offering any support to anyone the last few days but have been trying not to obsess about the 2ww.  

So firstly because I do care, lots of  's to those whose hideous AF's showed her ugly face.  

Also Congratulations to those who got BFP's.   .

Ladies, I wonder if I can ask some advice.  I'm 5 days past basting and I've sorry if t.m.i. but I've noticed a fair bit of bleeding when I wiped earlier.  It's not at all like my af bleeding and it's really far too early for that anyway.  Lots of crampy pains this pm and been feeling sicky today.  I'm much, much too scared and excited to think it could be implantation building but I don't know what it could be.  Didn't have it when I was pg with DD, and I'm not sure what to expect or what to do.

Oh, isn't this such a rollercoaster.
's &  's


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Julie I hope it's implantation  

Broomie My tummy is ahrd as a rock and bloated with some AF pains  My scan is booked in for the 7th May  but I don't get any thing done before then  (no blood tests). Oh and on the calculator on here the due date is 27th Dec


----------



## Jayel (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi everyone, just to say...

Bell -so lovely to read your excitement,97 is a good level for day 13, so huge congrats to you!!!   

Tanya and Broomie - more fab news! So great to see lots of  's on this thread! 
Wishing you all happy healthy pregnancies!  

Good luck to all those still waiting... 1 week still to go for me.....


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

wow some BFP's congratulations to you all, how lovley    

sorry to those with BFN       

a week 2moro my test day think i will be completley bonkers by then


----------



## twink (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi ladies  Mind if I join you? I could do with the company whilst I wait. ET was last friday and our test day is 30th x


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Guys

Its a   for us and af has arrived with gusto so no doubts about it.

We are off on holiday next week and will spend the time chilling out and preparing for the next cycle.

Thanks for all your support


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Girls!

Anybody going mad on the 2ww, ok silly question, if anybody fancies a chat I will be in the snug from 9.30 am this morning.  All welcome!

See you there, sending you all lots of         !

Louj x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Ladies, Well I can't ignore the 2ww any longer.  It's definitely happening.  Thought I'd try and catch up with some personals, and apologies if I've missed anyone - brain a bit foggy after a restless night.

Allijab -  So sorry to hear your news this morning and to hear that   is being particularly evil.    Hope you have a lovely holiday though.

Avonqueen - I feel like I've gone   just in the last day.  Was doing OK up till then, but as soon as I started bleeding it sent me really .  I hope you survive the next week OK and don't got too .

Twink - Welcome to the lovely 2ww.  .  I was basted last Thursday and I'm not quite sure when to test.  Sounds  but 14 days would be 1st May, however as my cycles are much shorter (24/25 days), I'm not sure if I should test maybe on Sunday.  Hope you are coping OK so far.

Jayel - That's another sleep gone, one day closer.  

TanyaK - Oh, it'll be a 2008 baby. .  Bet you just can't wait for 7th - don't think my clinic do blood tests either.  Thanks hun, seems to have eased up, but still feeling sicky with tweaky pains.  

Bell/Broomie - Great news ladies & lots of luck for your first scans.  

Nikki - Hope your test today is yet another BFP to add to the list.  

Well, aam - No more bleeding this morning but lots of crampy/tweaky pains and feeling sicky still - couldn't face any milk for breakfast.  Very restless night and just don't know what to think.

Sending out lots of  's,  's &  to everyone sharing this 2ww.
XXXX

Oh, LouJ - your post just appeared.  Think I will try to pop in.  Thanks. X


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Girls, can I join you too? I am testing on 29th April, and that feels like a long way away. I have tonns of work to do and have big problems concentrating (not just when I'm having IVF though, that's a general problem....). Keep looking for symptoms, interpreting the smallest twinge etc., you all know the thing. 

How do you girls do to make the time pass? I'm thinking hard, honest work would probably do it, but since I work from home, there is nobody to make sure that I work.

To improve my chances, I've made myself a big orange circle to put on the wall in front of my desk, and DH has hung up a huge orange beach towel in the kitchen and put an orange tie which he's never worn on big teddy and put it on the mantle piece. I sleep with a rose chrystal under my pillow and on my desk I have a small statue of a pregnant woman which DD carved out of a bar of soap, which is supposed to be me. Oh, and then there's the Bach Rescue Remedy, which is in frequent use. Any of you have other good ideas to improve chances? Or is it just me who's lost the plot?  

Love to all of you out there 
Camilla


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Camilla - Thank goodness I'm not the only orange nutter.  .  I'm distraught today because both my orange t-shirts/orange jumper & orange socks are all the laundry bin.  I've always got my FF wristband on (which is orange), carnelian (orange) crystal on me, have an orange plant pot in the front room, orange scarf which "moves" around and lots of other little orange bits.  I love the fact that your DD carved out a pg lady from soap for you - she must be very clever.  Must be a nightmare to work from home - I'd never be off FF.  I'm actually on holiday from work this week, and I think it's the right thing - although not much to take my mind of the 2ww.  

Don't worry - you aren't the only one who's lost the plot.
's &  's


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Julie, I'm so happy, you're as bad as me! It sounds great having time off. I did last time and watched an entire series of Sex and the City. What do you do to keep occupied, apart from FF? 

I've put a picture of my fertility statue on my profile - notice the orange hair!


I will do some work now, and if not I'll come back shamefaced and confess to all of you this afternoon that I spent the whole day looking an pictures of embryos on the net, or worse, celebrities.

Love
Camilla


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Elizabeta - Bring on the twinges I say ... if it's doing something good then I'll take anything.  I'm on day 6 as well, not sure when I should be testing, but not sure what's happening anyway - bleeding last night and sorry for tmi but brown cm today.   .  Lots of luck hun.XXX

Camilla - Apart from FF? ......mmm......mmmm......mmmmmm .... trying to think...... well have dd at home today so busy with her too, did some ironing yesterday.  Love that fertility statue. It's fab.


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Elizabeta - Creatures?  What do you have ..... wild animals or just pets?


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey ladies..

congrats on all bfps..

tanya so happy for you how u doing?

 for all bfns 

emsy xx


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

hi everyone

well had my test today and is officially   for us, but feeling ok. have made appt with consultant on 17th may for follow up and have been put back on waiting list for donor. hopefully won,t have to wait too long. going to weightwatchers tonight to get my bikini body back for the summer!

Thanx for all your support through 2ww, you have kept me sane! Congrats to all those with    and     to all on there 2ww.   to those not lucky this time, but never give up your dreams!  

love nikkixx


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

i meant weightwatchers!!! can,t spell 

love nikki x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Nikkinoodles -  .  So sorry to just read that it was a BFN for you hun.  .  Glad you say you are OK and have already booked back into your clinic.  Sending you lots of   for next time.


----------



## jospicey (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi everyone,hope you are coping with the 2ww.  Its not great fun is it,lol.  I just finished mine yesterday,and I got a BFP, I can not believe it, I didnt even want to do the test,thought no point.  I was shaking like a leaf,cried look, to my hubby who was asleep.  I went out today to buy another test,actually 2,still BFP.  
This was our only hope really, we cant afford to go through IVF again and again.  
Scan is on 12th May,think I will only believe it then.
Goodluck to you all xxxx


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Jo 
,

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR             

Its a fabulous feeling isnt it ? have a healthy and happy 9 months...

bell xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Jo - Fantastic news -     .  Loads of luck for your scan on 12th May.  XXX


----------



## jospicey (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanx Bell,
Congrats to you as well xx .  Its an unbelievable feeling,Feel like when I was little and it was Christmas,but 100 times better. This morning I woke and thought yesterday was a dream, then I saw the   ,left the preg test in kitchen,so I can keep looking at it.  But I still had to do another one today,and gonna do another again tomorrow lol.
Sometimes I feel like I am just gonna   must be tears of joy.   
Hope your taking it better than me,lol

Also Thanks Julie


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Julie,

Just enjoy it girl ! i know its hard to stop worrying, i am worrying too, cant wait to see the heartbeat/s ! i had a bit of brown spotting this morning and totally freaked out, it has stopped now though so i need to chill out and relax a bit.. Just remember YOU ARE PREGNANT, congratulations again...

bell xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Bell - think you meant Jo - although I am PUPO.


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

I did mean Jo !! oops... have gone a bit mad

thanks for your message earlier though Julie 

Bell xxx


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Congrats on your PUPO Julie, got everything crossed for you    

Bell xxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Congrats Jo - your post really made me smile!  
PUPOtastic Julie!  
 to Nikki

All the best to everyone still waiting. xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Just a quick one to say sorry to Nikki I was really hoping you got a different result this morning  Good luck for your next go


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

TanyaK - Loads of luck for tomorrow hun.   

Bell26 - Thanks hun.  Loads more stabbing pains tonight, some really bad ones.  Very weird.


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

thanx tanya

 hope everthing goes well for you!

nikki xx


----------



## twink (Sep 24, 2007)

for all those who haven't had the result you so wanted 

  for those who are now pregnant.

I haven't had too much orange obsession (well didn't until I read about you lot  ) but I have to admit to scouring the net for embryo pictures   I've been on knicker watch duty all day, looking out for a hint of implantation bleeding, nothing yet. Today was technically day 6 (ET was Friday). For those who have had BFP's who did and din't get an implantation spotting? A few crampy twinges and a hard tum and sore boobs but not much else to report for now

Twink x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Elizabeta -    .  So sorry to hear your news hun.  Be kind to yourself and take care. XXX

Twink - I managed to find some embryo pic's on the net yesterday (after the 2ww chat in the morning), and tried to visualise it as a positive thing rather than just worrying - (the bleeding I'm having and pains).  Still succombing to my orange obsession (well, I well fully once I've washed my orange clothes).

TanyaK - Good luck for today  

Not sure if there is anyone else testing today but loads of luck if you are.
XXXXX


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Hello ladies

I have posted this message on a couple of other boards but havent had a reply yet and i'm stressing myself to high heaven 

For the past 2 morings i've had faint BFP's and i wondered if it was to early and could it be the HCG trigger still in my system. ( i think this mornings was slightly darker though it could be my imagination  )

I am 12days post EC and 14days post Trigger shot.  9days post 3dt

I'm going mad, please help

Hobbs x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hobbs - I couldn't bear to read and run, but I don't think I can be much help - so sorry.  I've not had med's so I don't know what the implications are, but I've read lots of other people asking similar questions.  I hope they get the peer support board up and running soon, because you might be able to find some information there. I will be sending lots of   and saying a   that you get some answers soon, and more importantly that you get a lovely dark BFP very soon.


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hobbs - I think it is looking good for you. I am also 9dp3dt and have done some early testing. Last few days it has been negative so the trigger shot definitely went out of my system. I know everyone's body react differently but I think it is lookng like a real BFP!!
Snic
x


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Julie and Snic,  

many thanks for you replies, I hope and PRAY that it is a BFP.  Its my own fault for having no self control, if i'd held out for a few more days i wouldn't be puttin myself through this torture   One of the other ladies told me that the HCG leaves the sytem at 1,000 units a day so i should be clear after 10 days.  Fingers crossed.  I will keep you informed

Snic, good luck and i hope you get a bfp, and well done for having more self control than me!!!

Hobbs x


----------



## jospicey (Feb 5, 2006)

Thats really weird, I had that thought and still did nigling in my head, that maybe the hcg was still in my body and thats why I got a positive,yeah it was 3 weeks ago now since I had it,but I still had that thought.  Did another test this morning(the last one, was a pack of two so thought I might as well use it,yep still    I am a bit   lol


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Jospicey - Don't think you're   hun, I'm sure we'd all be doubting it after ttc for so long and what we've been through.  When's your first scan?  How are you feeling? X


----------



## jospicey (Feb 5, 2006)

Hiya Julie,

My first scan is 12th May,its just too long to wait.  I am ok,feel a bit sick, but I was thinking it was a bit early, but my friend was round this morning,she has 2 children,she said it can be about now when you start feeling sickly,heartburn etc.  But she was very sick with her first.
Hope all goes great for you,congrats on being PUPO    When are you testing?
I was a bit down after my EC because there was only 6 collected,5 survived.  I read most people were getting at least 15,and I dont think the other 3 embryos grew enough,so none to freeze   
But hopefully  I will be ok.


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Jospicey - I would definitely take the sickness as a good sign - usually means strong pg hormones - might even be twins  .  I was really sick for the first 4 months with DD and I honestly loved it all.  12th May must seem like an eternity away, just like my test date.  Officially, it probably should be 1st May, but as my cycles are usually 25 days max, I think I'm going to be testing earlier.  Because of my age and dx, and it being a natural cycle IUI, I only had 1 follie/egg again this month, but it only takes one.  .  I'm still having some weird crampy pains and sorry if t.m.i. but some pinky cm and I am   like crazy that this is just implantation.  Wish you lots of luck for your scan, and hope the time passes quickly for you .


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hiya everyone


julie wilts  - ive had weird crampy pains too, rang nurse said was prob my pessaries im putting in. had some "pincy" butterfly feelings too. lord knows what it all means   nurse said unless i was in a lot of pain and bleeding not to worry

hobbs - looking good, fingers crossed       

so sorry for those with BFN difficult to know what to say sending lots of hugs           

good luck to those with BFP hope time passes really quickly till your next appointment


----------



## jospicey (Feb 5, 2006)

Julie, hehe twins,nice thought 
Not too long now till test,another week,but it will probably drag.  All the best for it


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Nikki* ~ i'm really sorry to see you news hun 

*Scooter* ~ hugs to you too....take care xx 

*Allijab* ~ sorry you got a BFN hun.....have some good time out on your holiday 
*
Hi Elizabeta* ~ there is much orangeness on this board  Ah, hun just seen your other post 
*
Twink* ~ welcome to the thread....loads of luck  
*
Camilla* ~ hi there...welcome to you too. I'm trying to work out what's in your avatar pic  Oh, ok....i've just seen your other post   

*Hobbs* ~ i think you can only keep testing hun and see how it goes. When's your OTD? I think if it was me i'd be cautiously hopeful....sorry that's not very helpful  

*Bell* ~ well done on your levels 
*
Broomie* ~ congratulations....fab news 

*Hi Jo* ~ congratulations to you too.....enjoy 
*
Hi Julie, Rachel, Avon Queen* and everyone else that I know i've forgotten (sorry)

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi all - I posted a thread the other day about how far up to push Cyclogest (rear entry!) For one week I was just pushing it all in a bit and squeezing (sorry!) but lots of ladies told me I should be pushing it in until I feel it being 'sucked up'! Am now paranoid that for the first week I wasn't getting the progesterone absorbed. Do you think it matters as long as it stays in? I am getting very twitchy about testing on Sunday and blowing things up in my head out of all proportion!!!  

Hobbs - I would think 10 days after jab would be long enough to get it out of your system - but I suppose you can't be 100%. 

 for all the bfn's. This txt lark is so cruel xxx


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

 to those with BFP &    to those with BFN.

I'm testing tomorrow, am quite nervous as although approx 90% of me feels that this cycle hasn't worked there's still that pesky 10% that's hoping it has & once I've tested & get a BFN that little bit of hope dies & that for me is the most painful part of the whole treatment! Am still spotting but so far only very slightly & not all the time which is better than last time where by this stage I was full AF type flow (sorry tmi) I have to accept though that's probably because the Progynova I'm taking along with the Cyclogest is keeping everything at bay more successfully that the solo Cyclogest I took last time. Don't know how I'm going to sleep tonight which is ridiculous because stressing about the result isn't going to change it, I'm either pregnant or I'm not.........but I need a few more hours of hope before I can face up to reality.
Sorry I've realised I'm rambling a bit 
Take care
Suze x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

suzydean - its so hard isnt it, knowing youre either going to be elated or devastated theres no middle ground is there? sorry thats not helping   ive got my test and im getting twitchy (just like rachel2!!) thats a great way to describe it! ive decided i dont feel any different so it aint gonna work   but then i dont know   fingers crossed for you 2moro              #

rachel2 - cant advise on anal issues im afraid   but you are probably panicing for no reason as you probably know. i did mine up there the morning of ET and couldent get it up far at all and nearly got me finger stuck (TMI!!!!!!)


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Suzydean - I completely understand what you mean - in some ways I like the 2ww as at least you've still got hope.   you get your bfp tomorrow  

Avon Queen - you made me   ! I actually find it quite hard reaching far enough to push it in enough as have recently had a very bad lower back and am terrified I'll put it out again!!! Don't think dh would be up to sharing that part of the txt - lol! The things we have to do!

I know when we get bfn's it is INSTANTLY all back to square 1 - but I will always remember the same feeling when I conceived dd - once you are pg you are INSTANTLY the same as all the other pg mums who haven't had any problems - and it is all suddenly worth it! And you also have this huge space in your mind that used to be constantly taken up with ttc! 

I really hope and pray that everyone gets a 2009 baby xxx


----------



## pammibee (Apr 13, 2008)

hi ladies need some advise not sure if i am posting right i finished my two week wait last week and unfortunitley i got a bfn i have not been feeling right all through my tww for examples realy bad hot flushes that bad i cant sleep at night i thought these would disapear but they have been getting worse as the days go on i called my clinic who asked me to go in and get some blood took which i did they told me my Eastragon level was only 45% which means it has took a dip.

now i am confused because i had these symptoms during my tww and was reading on the net that your eastragon level needs to be high on your tww because thats what helps implantation can any one sugest what has happend   would this have stoped my getting pregnant .


xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Ooooh Pammibee - I love that orange spot.  Keep posting hun, so we get more orange spots.  .  I'm so sorry I can't answer your question hun, but I'm sure someone will understand & reply.

Suzydean - Loads of luck for tomorrow.   

Rachel 2 -  about asking your DH to share that part of your tx.  The things we have to do eh.

Avonqueen -  - Imagine if you had actually got your finger stuck - would be an embarrassing way to arrive at A&E.   are watching you.

LizzyB - Hello hun, hope you are ok today?  .

Well - aam - still a few crampy pains so just don't know what to expect at the end of my 2ww.


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Suzydean - any news?   

I've been waking up so early this week - got up at 6am. Dh and dd still fast asleep. On the list it looks as though there are quite a few testers today. The 2ww is at least full of hope but it is still a human lottery (my profound thought for the day!   ) 

    for everyone testing this morning. xxx


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

I can't believe it, I was all prepared for my BFN this morning & instead I got a  , I'm still in shock (I've got the test in my dressing gown pocket hygienic I know - & keep checking it to make sure I read it right!) Feel a bit dazed as mentally I'd prepared for the BFN & now I'm so happy I just feel numb  Obviously the spotting is still a concern but that has died down a little over the past couple of days so hopefully it will continue to do so. Now all I've got to do is wait for DH to phone so that I can tell him!!!!

Good luck to anybody else testing this week    

Suze x


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

OMG!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!         You must be thrilled- so happy for you!!!


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Girls!

Anybody going mad on the 2ww, ok silly question, if anybody fancies a chat I will be in the snug again from 9.30 am this morning.  All welcome!

We had quite a good giggle last time and laughing is supposed to help with implantation, so worth a go!   

See you there, sending you all lots of     and        !

Louj x


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
      Well i have just done a natural FET and this morning i got a !!! I've been quite sure myself the last few days as I've felt nauseous on and off. Didn't want to post and say it just in case it was wishfull thinking. My heart was pounding when i did the test. 
Congratulations Suze  .  I had mine in my pocket 1st thing, its now on the side for me to keep checking! mine wasn't the brightest but as it was a natural cycle i was due on on Tuesday so i hope its not a bad thing its paler than it could be 
Good luck to all those on their 2ww   
Rachel you are so right with it being a human lottery, you have to be in it to win it and we never know if it will be us winning next time! Never give up hope i say. I look at this as a hurdle I've jumped, a few more to jump but at least its in the right direction  
Suzanne xxx


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi there girls,

Suze, that's fantastic news. It's good to hear you really thought you weren't, and then you were, because that gives me hope too. I try to think about when I got pregnant with DD, and I was so convinced it had failed, I went to bed the night before the test and cried my eyes out. But then I've had cycles where I've been convinced I WAS pregnant and then I wasn't....  Once I was so sure it had worked, I managed to have an argument with DH the night before the test about whether it was safe for me to fly on holiday or not, then it turned out to be negative, what a wasted argument that was. 

This cycle I'm 50/50. I spend half the day thinking I am, and the other half thinking I'm not. I spent Tuesday crying, then felt quite chipper yesterday, and today I'm just scared. Keep squeezing my boobs to decide whether they're sore or not, but it's hard to decide because it depends on how hard i squeeze! 

Big hugs to those of you with BFNs      Big hugs go out to you, and lots of      that you will have your baby next time, one way or another. Look after yourselves.

To the BFPs,    , congratulations! Time to do all those things you've always dreamt of, look in babybooks, think of names, look in the maternity clothes section of H&M, find out your due date, finally tell people some good news!. Please God, let us all be there with you soon.

Hobbs, fingers crossed for you, you naughty girl! It sure looks like good news for you. 

Love
Camilla


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Congrats Suzanne!!!!!     That's fantastic news. Just looked on your profile and thought OMG what you've been through to get this far,  I   baby is safe and sound and in the right place. 

Hi Julie, are you wearing orange today? I'm in orange slippers, and keep checking for implantation bleeds, I'm day 9 today. I   implantation bleeding is what you have as well, I've seen lots of BFPs lately with spotting. 

So 2 BFPs today already, that's not bad for 9am in the morning.

Love
Camilla


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
just looking down from Cloud 9 

Suzanne -      on your   I use the Clearblue Digital tests because it says Pregnant or Not Pregnant & while reading Not Pregnant can be a bit brutal at least you don't squint yourself half blind trying to make out whether you can see a second line!!!

Camilla -        that you get your BFP, when do you test? I know what you mean about the boobs, I think mine are only sore because I keep giving them a squeeze to see if they are 

Rachel - yep IF is a lottery & although we didn't choose to buy tickets we're all in with a chance of winning!       that you get your BFP.

I'm trying to calm down a little & remind myself that I've gotten this far before & then been heartbroken. It'll be a while before I can settle down & stop worrying about this pregnancy (approx 36 weeks or so.....) I've an appointment to see my GP today as she said before the treatment that if I got pregnant she'd want to keep me off work for a few weeks because of the past miscarriages, also have to phone the Clinic to let them know. Am just waiting for DH to phone so I can tell him the good news 

Suze x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow Ladies  - so exciting to read this thread this morning.

Suzydean/Mrs Shaw -    - such FANTASTIC NEWS ladies.  Gives us all lots of hope that this journey can really end the way we all  it well.  I'd be framing those pee sticks if it were me  .  Take care of yourselves now.

Right, ladies, let's hope that these BFP's start a big run of them for us all  .

I'm wearing an orange t-shirt and my orange stripey scarf today, still have my rose quartz & carnelian crystals in my bra (so no wonder my (.)(.) feel heavier  .  Really not sure how I'm feeling today.  Just very nervous if I'm honest.  Day 20 today and I've usually got AF by 24/25 days.  Bleeding has stopped and still had a few cramps/twinges but they could be anything.  I'm not sure if I imagined it last night, but when I was doing some visualisation with my crystals last night, I felt a weird pulling under my tummy button.  I am still   like crazy that it's my little baked bean snuggling in there.

Well, I'm off to Church playgroup with DD, so I'll check in later and hope there are lots more BFP's to get excited about.
Take care everyone.
XXXXX


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Avonqueen, I see you're at the same stage as me, testing on the 29th. Do you have any symptoms? 

I'm going a bit mad at the moment. I think my stomach muscles feel tighter than usual, and my boobs a bit sore, but that's all.  I need answers and I need them now!  

Julie, how do you do visualisation with crystals? Do you just hold onto your crystals and close your eyes and try to imagine what's going on on the inside? Sounds like another thing I must try  

Love
Camilla


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

2WW CHAT IN THE SNUG NOW!  WE NEED COMPANY, WE ARE LONELY  

LOUJ  X


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## pammibee (Apr 13, 2008)

hi suze just wanted to say i knew you wear pregnant i was reading your posts and when u said the bleeding was stoping and starting i said to dh last night i know this girl is pregannt i could not believe my eyes this morning when i read your post its the 1st i have smiled since i got my bfn last week thank you for that and i realy hope everything goes great for you which am sure will.



xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

BOO!  I'm back.

LouJ - Sorry hun, went to our Church playgroup with dd this morning, so couldn't join you for the chat.  Would have loved to, because I'm really starting to go .  Think it's the realisation that it's nearly test time.

Camilla - My friend is a reiki practicioner and gave me another 2 carnelian stones to work with.  Not sure if I do it right, but each evening before I was basted, I lay down on the bed and put 3 crystals on my tummy.  One for each ovary and one for my womb, then a rose quartz on my heart.  I just close my eyes and try to visualise my little baked bean in there wriggling his way into a warm safe place for 9 months.  It just gives me a little time to be peaceful and positive, and I've actually found it really relaxing.  (Truth is, it takes about 15 minutes for my HRT gel to dry on my arm, so it's perfect time to chill out).  If you have crystals, it's advisable to wash them in pure water (filtered or spring) and then place either in the sun or moonlight to dry and "re-charge" their energy.  

Pammibee - Lovely to see your orange spot pop up on the thread again hun.  

I can't remember if there were any more testers today?  Wouldn't it be fab if we could just have a solid block of  on Lizzy's list.


----------



## susan e (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi do you mind if I join you?

I am half way through our 2ww and will also be testing on 1st May, not feeling too bad -trying hard not to over analyse each twinge but wishing that time would go a bit quicker .

My reflexology lady gave me some crystals to carry in my pockets  but I can't rememer the name of them, I'm seeing her tomorrow so I will ask her! I am happy to try anything!
It's nice to read about other people who are feeling the same way - I'm not going 

  on all the BFP's and lots of    for the BFN's.
 to all of you about to test -Good Luck!

Take care everyone,
Susan ex


----------



## susan e (Dec 15, 2007)

Julie,
Just realised you are at SFC as well, nice to hear of someone else who is going there 

Susan e x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Susan E

 - yeah another SFC lady .  There aren't many of us about from what I've seen. 

My official test date is 1st May too, but as my cycles are usually shorter, I probably going to be testing a few days early if AF doesn't show her hideous face by then.

Do you mind me asking a couple of questions hun?  Feel free to tell me to bog off if you want.  Just wondered if it's Miss Davies that did your tx and how you find her to be?  Wondering as well if you actually live in Salisbury?

Hope you enjoy your reflexology tomorrow and you feel lovely and relaxed after.  Anything that helps this 2ww eh?
XXX


----------



## Jayel (Jan 5, 2006)

Fab news about the  's!!!

Amazing news girls! You must be over the moon!

Can I just ask a quickie - this is our 1st FET cycle, I'm on Day 10 of 2WW and last fresh cycle I had some bleeding on and off by now, (and got my  ). Does the fact that I'm having no bleeding mean it's unlikely to be a BFP this time, or could it be the cyclogest/Oestrogen stopping it, I really don't know what to think? Any help ladies, I'm going mad. Ok I'll own up  - I did an HPT this morning and got a BFN, I know it was naughty of me but it was day 10 last time that I got my BFP. Now I'm convinced I'm not pregnant.   Feeling very fed up with myself, I knew it was asking too much for it to work 1st try after having our precious boy, but would have been so nice. 

Good luck to everyone else out there and lots of


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

CONGRATS Suzanne - great news! And congrats to any other bfp's I've missed  
I think it is all over for me as today I'm getting slightly stained cm and I always get this before af. Those who have had implantation bleeding - can you please describe it in way too much detail?? Today, if I wipe creamy cm on a tissue it looks brown. Any hope left?   Test date is Sunday x


----------



## susan e (Dec 15, 2007)

Julie,

You lucky thing having a short cycle -mine are always so long 32-35 days !!

Yes we have had Sallie Davies doing both our cycles -consultations, EC and ET, with Vikki doing the scans etc. I have found her to be fine, easy to talk to, always gives us information we ask for - but I don't tend to ask for too much detail. The EC was much better this time in that it was easier to get to the eggs & they adjusted the GA from last time, but I have recovered much quicker and the ET was fine she told us what was happening all the way through. I have only had treatment with her so I have no comparrison, but we don't have any concerns - Mr Fountain seems to have a excellent reputation which must be hard to live up to!

I live just outside Salisbury -Gomeldon so the drives to and from the clinic aren't too bad, another couple we met waiting for scans & EC can from Basingstoke which must be quite hard. Where abouts are you?

I am looking forward to my reflexology tomorrow as the lady has been in Aussie for the last 6 weeks so I have really missed it -it is sooo relaxing


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Jayel and Rachel, isn't it funny how one of you is worried because she's bleeding and the other is worried because she's not? I've had BFPs three times and never had implantation bleeding, but I'm worried as well that I'm not having one this time, because so many BFPs seem to have them! It would be interesting to know what percentage of BFPs have them, I may do a survey based on the 2ww diaries (that'll give me something to do for the next couple of days..... 

Rachel, I think bleeding on day 11 (that's about where you are, isn't it?) could very well be implantation, because implantation happens between day 7 and 12. I've seen lots of BFPs on this site who've continued spotting after their BFP too. It doesn't mean it's all over!

Hang in there, I'm   you both get !

Love
Camilla


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks Camilla - trying to hold back the tears at the mo as don't want to frighten dd. I am mainly doing all this for her to give her a brother or sister. I know I'm blessed to have her though. It is also taking a toll financially and I know we can't go on forever x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Jayel - I'm not on med's so I'm so sorry I can't help with your question hun.

Susan E - We originally saw Mr Fountain as patients in the O&G and he gave us our dx.  We were really hoping he would do our tx's but as he's broken his hip ski-ing we've actually had Sallie Davis.  We found her quite strange the first time, but more relaxed and chatty this time.  We actually live outside Warminster, so allowing for traffic it takes us about one and a quarter hours to get there in heavy traffic and an hour when it's quieter.  Makes those early morning scans a bit of an early start.  You've certainly waited a long time for that reflexology, so make the most of it. 

Camilla - I'd love to know the results of that survey.  I started having some bleeding on Monday night which eased off Tuesday evening, but lots of cm since then.  Really don't know if it's good or bad for me.

Rachel2 - I'm like you, inasmuchas I try not to let dd see any of the emotions or know of anything we are going through.  DH just told her this week that she was to be good for me and not to jump on my tummy because it was a bit sore.  Like you as well, I know we are truly blessed for having her, but I do really want her to have a little brother or sister to grow up with.  

Here's a little bit of fairydust to shower ourselves with.


----------



## peeble_beach (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi everyone

I've been lurking all month and have been trying not to get lured in! But, here I am...

Congrats to everyone who have got   's and hugs to all of those who have not.

I had ec 8/4 and et 10/4 I don't test until Saturday 26/4 but I'm not very hopeful, with my two pevious pregnancies I just knew! I've had sore boobs, but I know that's from the cyclogest. I also had very light spotting - more like pinky stuff when I wiped - on Tues night and Weds morning. That has all stopped, it was too late to be implantation bleeding and judging by the horrendous af niggles I have and the bloated tum I think the test on Sat is just a formality. I know it sounds really really awful, but when I get the bfn I'll be so glad 'cos then I can stop the cyclogest and let my period out! I'm so uncomfortable!!

Kaz


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks Julie  

Kaz - it is not too late for implantation bleeding at all!! You still stand a good chance - especially if the bleeding stopped


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

You're welcome - mutual support - that's what it's all about.
X


----------



## peeble_beach (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi Rachel2

Unless I'm counting the CD days incorrectly it was way to late for implantation. Counting ec as day 1 the spotting was on day 15. I am calculating this correctly aren't I? OTD is 26/4 which I calculate to be day 19 - it's been a long wait!

Cheers

Kaz


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hiya ladies  

camilla - ooh we are both testing on the 29th   best of luck with it hun  

ive no symptoms - no blood, no sickness or anything   ive had butterfly twinges down there and my boobs and tummy are swollen but otherwise dont feel any different. driving myself bonkers because i keep thinking how i felt with the miscarriage and it wasnt like this. but then that wasnt right was it? i dont have a good pregnancy to compare. even not had my normal fruits today cause im in a little stinky with myself. guess hormones kicking in  

oh yeah and glad i made you guys laugh with the anal discussions the other day


----------



## puddykat (Feb 1, 2008)

puddykat here testing on may 6th


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi can you add me to the list again please - clomid testing the 5th May!

Many thanks


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Pammi* ~ you might try Peer Support hun...hopefully someone there will be able to help 

*Julie* ~ some orange thoughts for you   

*Jayel* ~ from what people have said hun it seems that every time can be completely different so fingers crossed it turns around for you  

*Rachel, Camilla and Avon Queen* ~ hope you are all ok and hanging in there 

*Susan* ~ welcome to the thread....i was born not that far from you and used to live in Shipton Bellinger (long time ago though ) Good luck  

*Hi Kaz* ~ welcome to you too...hope it works out for you  
*
Hi Puddykat* ~ you're testing on my wedding anniversary! Welcome to the thread.....what tx did you have and I can put it on the list  

*Hi Gizmo* ~ welcome back  Lots of luck fir this cycle hun  
*
Suze* ~ aw....fabulous. Congratulations 

*Suzanne* ~ congratulations to you too......great day for FETS! Enjoy 

Take care all...love and luck,
*
Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

lizzy - thanks   yeah, by a thread


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Lizzy.  Think my thread is on it's last fibre. X


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

haha   yeah me too. theres only so many hormones a girl can take


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Having cried all over dh when he came in my 'staining' has gone less - unless that's just because I put a new Cyclogest in. Thanks Lizzy - the last few days are SO hard! x


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Well I couldn't stand it anymore and tested 4am. BFN. Not supposed to test until Sunday but I would have ovulated 14 days ago today. GLad I tested as spotting has stopped and I would have got my hopes up. GOod luck to all who are still waiting to test x


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Morning girls 

How's everyone this morning? Welcome to the thread Puddycat and Gizmo   Rachel, glad to hear the spotting's diminished. That's a good sign, if you get a bit and then it stops again I mean. Could be implantation  ! by the way, you said you were counting EC as day 1, I think the clinics normally count EC as day 0, which means the spotting was on day 14. How come you're not allowed to test yet? I'm not sure about the others, but I've been told to test on day 14. 

Avon Queen, we're on the homerun! Only four sleeps to go! I'm going mental. DH and DD are going to visit relatives in England this weekend (we live in Brussels), to leave me alone to do some work. If I can only get through this week-end, I'll be OK. Day 10 today. Seriously tempted to do a sneaky test. Has anyone done a test on day 10 and had a BFP? But I mustn't  ! The week-end will be unbearable if it's a BFN, on my own and miserable. Today's symptoms are so subtle that I have to really concentrate very hard, (.)(.) still sore, no appetite (but I think that's nerves), but I wouldn't say I felt sick. My stomach a little swollen but not hard like it was a few days ago, only every so often it feels like the muscles are tightening or pulling, like my tummy is gathering up in front, if that makes sense. But then it goes again and I feel nothing. I feel like if these were real, proper pregnancy symptoms, they'd be a lot stronger. Sometimes I feel like AF is approaching, I get that drained, bloodless feeling, like the lining of my uterus is holding on, but only just. 


AAAAAAARRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH  I'm can't do this anymore. I need to go shopping. I need some shoes! Creams! Facials! But I've got no money cause it's all invested in IVF. And I have to work, or my project manager will be cross with me, and I will be cross with me for being useless, and my babies deserve better. I've spent the morning thinking of names for them, I've settled on Ernest and Melody. Anyone else got names for their embies?

All over the place? Who? Me?

Love
Camilla


----------



## quaver (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Just thought I would let you know I have just had a       This morning, so thank you ladies for all your support

Love Quaver xx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

CONGRATS Quaver!! 

Camilla - I had iui and you are supposed to test 16 days after basting - I think it's because they want to make sure the HCG from the jab is out of your system. But I'm 99% certain the bfn is true as  on a natural cycle i'd test 14 days after ovulation x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning ladies

Quaver -    - Fantastic news, another BFP to spur us on and give us hope.  Take lots of care now.

Rachel2 - I so hope you are wrong and test again in a couple of days and get a BFP. 

Camilla - Thank goodness it sounds like there is someone else as  as me out there (no offence mean hun).  I was so ^cry^ and ^sad^ last night, which actually came as a real shock.  Now I'm so  that it's the usual emotional downfall before the hateful AF arrives.  When I was bleeding on Mon/Tues with all those pains I was thinking so , but I've really lost that feeling now.  I was going to test on Sunday, but if AF hasn't arrived I'm thinking I'm just going to have to wait till Wed, coz if I get a BFN I will be devastated and so upset at work on Mon/Tues.  Saying that, if AF does arrive before I'll be upset anyway. Gggggrrrrrrr - I'm sure time moves slower in these 2 weeks.  I hope you manage to stay away from those pee sticks and have a good weekend without DD and DH.  I called my embie a baked bean, following some funny discussions on the IUI thread.  Ernest and Melody sound very grand names.  On the IUI thread we have a pg lady who calls hers a creme egg, and another lady in the 2ww calling hers little raspberries.  

AAM - Well apart from  most of last night and having a rubbish night's sleep again, I'm kind of ok today.  Felt so sick this morning that I only had 2 mouthfuls of cereal before I gave up and had a plain slice of toast.  Not really taking it as a positive sign though.

For anyone else testing today -     , and loads of those too for all of us still enjoying this seemingly never-ending 2ww                   
XXXX


----------



## Sarita (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi ya - i'm on the 2ww wait now and wondered if anyone else was testing on the 6th May?! 

I had my ET on 22nd April and not really having many symptoms at the mo (tho everyone is different), just a bit tired and a little bit of cramping and litle soreness in the boob dept!  

I'm off work this week and start a new job on Monday so have been taking it easy. Am really trying to not think about the outcome of this as whatever will be, will be and the rest is out of my hands! 

Wishing all the ladies in waiting positive news as we've all been through so much to get to this point.xxxx


----------



## twink (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi PUPO ladies 

I'm officially being driven loopy by this waiting  I'm ok when I'm at work and busy, but the second I get a minute to myself I'm back to trying to find symptoms of something positive going on inside. I'm tired so was quite happy with that, but who am I trying to kid, I'm always [email protected]@dy tired   Have booked a nice restaurant for DH and I 2nt to give us something to do. At least I'll be a cheap date as I'll not be drinking and won't need a taxi   

Congrats Quaver!! x

Rachel2 -   so hope you're wrong. Don't blame you for testing now mind, I'm not due to test til wednesday (by blood) but just want to know now 

Camilla -   I'm with you hun, gimme some retail therapy that is medicine for everything. Would offer to join you but me thinks Brussles is a bit far  

Here's to a good weekend  testers


----------



## peeble_beach (Jun 12, 2007)

Quaver many congrats!!!

Rachel2 don't give up yet.

Well I've had a great afternoon - been at the hospital for 7 hours, didn't get home until 8pm! I've been diagnosed with mild OHSS, so I've been sent home and have to go back monday for another blood test. The nurse did 2 urine tests but told me they were "unclear" and that the doctor said it might be too early! Too early for flips sake? I'm 18 days past ec how can it be too soon? Anyway otd is tomorrow but if the tests were unclear at the hospital how the hell I'm I going to be able to tell? They did do bloods but call me stupid I didn't ask them what the result was - they also did not offer the information and I'm happier in my ignorance. At least I can go to bed tonight with still a little bit of hope.

Kaz


----------



## peeble_beach (Jun 12, 2007)

Camilla - it was me who had spotting on day 14. I don't know why I'm being asked to test so late its been bugging me as well. I guess it is just how Bourn Hall do things.


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Kaz, sorry I got mixed up. Sorry to hear you had a tough day. Perhaps what they meant at the hospital was that the test was positive but that the Hcg levels were still quite low, which doesn't necessarily mean there is a problem, but that they can't tell until they've done the next one to see if the levels have doubled, which apparently they should do every 48 hours. Most pregnancy tests will detect an Hcg level of 50, but there are some ultra sensitive ones (don't know which ones though), which will detect a level of 25. Could you find out from the hospital what your Hcg level is?  I think they must have found a certain level of Hcg in your blood, otherwise they wouldn't have said it. Hcg levels at the beginning are very individual, so try not to worry, it could be really good news for you soon! If I were you, I would try to get another bloodtest done on Monday, and find out what the first level was.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!   

Rachel - I really hope you're wrong    

Quaver, well done!    

Love
Camilla


----------



## peeble_beach (Jun 12, 2007)

I very surprising     I can't believe it - the 2nd line is feint, but definitely there. I woke up dh to tell him and we've had a cry and cuddle but to be fair it is early so I've left him to go back to sleep. 

I think you must be right about the hospital test Camilla, and I'm back in on Monday to monitor the OHSS so I will be getting another blood test taken then. I'll ask about the hcg level when I go in - I didn't want to know yesterday.

     to anyone still waiting.

Kaz


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Congratulations Pebbles,

Well done you.

Now is the hardest 2ww until your scan to see your tv star so try to relax and enjoy, your pregnant  

Take Care

City Chic x x


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Well - no need for me to test again tomorrow - af in full flow this morning. Feel so sad  

 to all still waiting

 for all the bfp's

 for all the other bfn's


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Rachel, I'm so sorry to hear that, I was really hoping for you that it was just implantation bleeding. Keep strong and look after yourself    

Love
Camilla


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Kaz, that's marvellous news! Congratulations     I hope your the OHSS dies down so you can put the worrying behind you and just enjoy your pregnancy. Fingers crossed for Monday!

I'm on my own today and missing DD and DH  , but still finding it quite relaxing to have the flat to myself. Last night I watched Pretty Woman, and now I'm playing Norah Jones which I don't do much when DH is around because he's not a fan  . I have teddy here for company though. He's been promoted to project manager and sits on my desk to make sure that I work. Feeling very un-pregnant today I have to say. All my symptoms have gone with the wind. I'll go for a walk in a bit to see if they'll come back, it seems to make my stomach muscles cramp slightly, which I try to interpret as a symptom.

Hope you're enjoying the weather, I hear it's nice in the south of England anyway. It's sunny here in Bruxelles too, with a few clouds around. 

Love
Camilla


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello ladies

Kaz -  - great news.  Take care.

Rachel -  so sorry honey.  Think I am about to join you.

Think AF is on her way, so guess the bleeding/pains earlier this week amounted to nothing.  Feeling really   so I'm going out to get some fresh air and will pop in again later to catch up properly.

XXXX


----------



## peeble_beach (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks ladies for all of your kind words! 

Rachel2, I'm so sorry, keep strong.

Julie - don't give up yet, remember PUPO.

Kaz


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

peeble - sorry I didn't give you a HUGE congrats of your own - was in a mess this morning and not reading properly!! Your post takes me back to when I got a bfp with dd - I was in tears too and it was about 6am! I was convinced it hadn't work - but just goes to show you never know!


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Kaz, what is PUPO? 

Julie, how are you doing? Are you going to do a test anyway, just to be sure? Sending you some big 

Rachel, how are you bearing up? Sending you some big   too. 

xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Can I join you?  Maybe a bit late on ...  I'm currenty 11dpo in a natural FET cycle - embies were replaced 8 days ago.  Official test date is 2nd May, but as I'm not even on pessaries etc I'll probably test beforte then (2nd May I'll be 17dpo and I never get there in a natural cycle!) - my normal LP is 12-14 days so that means anytime from tomorrow-tuesday.    I've been knicker checking all day    - I do think it might all be over after a very positive few days, I've had cramps this evening and diarrhoea, I always get diarrhoea a day or so before af.  I can't remember if I had it with my previous pregnancies though, although I do remember my pg symptoms were very simillar to af symptoms    Isn't mother nature cruel?

Camilla - PUPO is 'pregnant until proven otherwise'   


Kaz - Amazing news, well done you!   

Rachel - So sorry  

Marie xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Evening ladies

Thought I'd pop in again quickly.

Marielou - Welcome honey.  You've survived most of the 2ww already so well done.  I was planning to test early because I'm not on pessaries and I have a very short luteal phase.  You are SO right about mother nature being very cruel with AF symptoms being similar to pg symptoms.  Earlier this week I was feeling really quite confident that I was pg, now I'm just sure that my AF is on her way.  Think we should have a knicker checking smiley because unless we are the only two that do (and I very much doubt that), it would surely be used lots at the end of the 2ww.   

Camilla - I miss the soap figure but love the bear too! Hope you are doing ok?  Thank you for the hugs hun.

Thought I would feel better for getting out this pm, but I seem to be stalked by pg ladies or cute babies wherever we went. .  Still convinced that AF is about to arrive, and t.b.h. if it is I would just rather get it started before work on Mon/Tues.

Not sure if we have any ladies testing tomorrow, but if so, lots of luck.
XXXXX


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

juliewilts

im convinced im not pregnant too. will be a HUGE shock if i was. i dont feel any different at all. not long till we find out hun   lets hope its positives for us both


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning ladies

LizzyB - Can you put me down for another BFN please hun.  .

I know my official test date wasn't till Wednesday, but I knew my AF was about to start, so I did an HPT this morning just to kinda validate it.  No suprises - a BFN.  I'm pleased to say I don't feel any worse for doing it either.  Means I've got today to pick myself up and get ready for work this week.

To all my fellow 2ww'ers still to test - I will be   so hard for all of you that you get a BFP, even if it didn't work again for us.  I will keep an eye on the thread in the next few days to see how many lovely  appear.

Lots of luck & love,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Julie -      I'm so sorry, thats so unfair, I was really hoping for you.  Hasd AF arrived?  Best of luck if you cycle again   

I tested this morning too, 12dpo (9dpFET) - BFN    I'm actually feeling quite numb about it and can't believe I was silly enough to test so early - (previous preg mentioned) with Ethan, I got a BFP 11dp3dt (so 14 days post ec) and it was sooooo faint, hcg of 56 and in my first pregnancy (m/c at 14 weeks) I had a BFN 13dpIUI which turned into a positive 15dpIUI.  I guess I'll have to wait and see!  I really don't expect it to have worked, but then, I was like this with Ethan.  (end previous preg ment) 

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend,

Marie xxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Julie and Marie - so sorry    
Is there any chance at all?

I am so glad I tested early as I was a mess Friday and worse yesterday, and do feel better today ready for work tomorrow. If I had left it until this morning I would have been devastated - especially as af started flowing yesterday then stopped again to spotting. I still did my 'official' test this am and got a bfn which I knew I would anyway and didn't feel anything about it! 

Best of luck to all still waiting - I'll keep checking thread x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

juliewilts - so sorry hun       

marielou - you tested early didnt you? fingers crossed     

rachel2 - sorry for your bfn


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

camilla - not long for us now hun


----------



## Mandchris (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey fellow 2wwers

Srry I havent been on, I came and introduced myself and havent managed to get on here yet.  Well so much has happened since then Im not doing personals.  Congrats to all the BFPs!  To those who had BFN im so sorry but dont give up! 

Well I was convinced AF was on way Friday and Sat all day had cramps, had a little discharge the yellow coloured that usually goes brown then red, but it hasnt changed (sorry if TMI) 

So today cramps not as bad so not sure whats going on. I did have implantantion bleed when I got pg, but not this time. so..... who knows! 
Test on Thurs! 
Anyway my boobs are enormous and tender but i know thats the cyclogest! 

How you doin fellow 2wwers?


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi girls,

Julie and Rachel, I'm really sorry. I know how you feel and it's just ****, I don't know any nicer way to put it. Sending you big   .

Marielou, don't give up hope yet, it's early days for you  ! 

I'm having an awful day, started getting brown spotting this morning, and feeling very periody, crampy and drained, which is my usual pre-AF mode. My (.)(.) stopped being sore as well, they're just hanging there doing nothing, like sad, empty bags of sweets. I've been so positive this cycle, and now I've taken a complete nosedive and been crying all morning. I've asked DH to bring me two HPTs back from England, he's back this evening, because all the shops are closed here on Sundays. I need to kill off any little bit of hope that I have left so I can do my crying and get myself back on track for the school run and work on Monday. I just want to hide from the world, don't want to see anyone, talk to anyone. I can't take anymore of this. I feel so sad and angry and cheated. 

Was discussing pregnancy symptoms with my sister last night, who has three children close together, and she was saying how she didn't realise she was pregnant with the last two because they were so close together that her periods weren't back properly yet and therefore she made a "mistake" calculating the "safe" days for not getting pregnant. It just makes me want to scream. I hate these ugly feelings of jalousy I have for women who can get pregnant when they want, and I am so lucky to have DD, If I compare that with those of you who don't have children yet I should feel ashamed, but I can't help it. I just want to be able to have some choice, some control over my life in the one area of it that is really important to me. Sorry about the rant. I'm done now. 

X


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Rachel and Julie* ~ i'm ever so sorry, it's really so unfair. Many hugs to you both 

*Sarita* ~ welcome to the thread....good luck for your new job tomorrow and lots of luck for your 2ww  
*
Hi Marie* ~ welcome to you too...how are you getting on hun  Definately too early for that test...everything crossed for you  

*Camilla* ~ rant away.....it's hard and it's bl**dy unfair. Much luck for your test tomorrow (or tonight)  
*
Avon Queen* ~   for you tomorrow too 

*Quaver and Kaz* ~ congratulations.......be very happy and healthy  

Take care everyone, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Jayel (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi girls,

haven't posted for a while but have been following, so sorry to all the BFN's, I'm afraid to say I'm joining you though, as I had another BFN this morning. Official blood test is in the morning only because clinic isn't open on sundays for blood tests,  so I guess that makes today official test day really. 

Even though I kinda knew it was going to fail, it's still so hard to accept isn't it. I know I am so blessed to have my darling boy but I so want to give him a sibling one day. 

Good luck to all of you and I     that one day you all have success and experience the joy of being a mummy. 

Jenny XXX


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Jenny. I'm so sorry to hear it. Here's a great big  from one very probably BFNer to another. I've gone through a whole box of tissues today. How are you coping? 

x


----------



## Jayel (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Camilla,

I'm coping ok at the moment - I know it's stupid and pointless but I think until I get the phone call tomorrow telling me it's negative, it probably won't sink in. It's crazy but I think you just hold on to the remotest glimpse of hope if it's out there. 

I know you want to test early, but remember there is still some hope for you if your official day isn't until 29th. Not that I want to give you false hope, but you never know it may turn around for you yet. I see you've already had a lot of cycles, it must be so painful, I'm really only a beginner. Before I had my DS I couldn't understand women who already had a child having the same need - I almost used to think it was selfish of them to want more than one baby! But the ache to be pregnant and be a mummy again is still so strong. I really feel for you about your sister, it's so hard not to be jealous, I have the same with my very fertile friends.

Anyway, best of luck to you - fingers crossed that your dream comes true, if not this time then the next. I'll check to see how you get on 29th.

Jenny XXX


----------



## TraceyLouise (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi, could I please join your list?

I'm having IVF and due to test on 2nd May 

 Good luck to everyone


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Camilla - I am going to be  like mad that you are wrong and you'll be the next one to announce, but I'm sad to say that I think you probably know your own body. Luckily with DD around today I just had to put on a brave face and get on with it. Be kind to yourself hun & I'll check in to see how you get on. . XXX

Jayel -


Jayel said:


> Before I had my DS I couldn't understand women who already had a child having the same need - I almost used to think it was selfish of them to want more than one baby! But the ache to be pregnant and be a mummy again is still so strong. I really feel for you about your sister, it's so hard not to be jealous, I have the same with my very fertile friends.


That is exactly how I am feeling too hun - it's not like we aren't grateful to be blessed with one child, but there is still such a strong desire for another. Lots and lots of luck. XXXX

LizzyB - Thanks hun & maybe I'll be back again soon. XXX


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Thank you Jenny and Julie for your words of comfort. We're all in the same boat, desperate to have a sibling for our children. I hope you find a way to get back on your feet and feel positive again. You're right though Jenny, it's hard to let go of the last bit of hope, I find that too. I did a test this evening and got a BFN, I'm spotting and cramping, my insides feel like they're being ripped apart and are very obviously just held together by progesterone pessaries, but I still can't let go of the 1% hope that I have. We need to get past that before we can more on.

DD asked me today 'When is the baby coming', and I had to tell her it wouldn't be happening this time, so she blurted out a disappointed 'Oh, there's never going to be a baby!', which hurt like hell. This is the first cycle when she's been old enough to understand what's going on, and it harder because I have to look at her getting her hopes up and then get disappointed. I want her to grow up with another person who will have the same memories as her, who will share the knowledge of what it is like having us as parents, someone to play with most of all, someone to boss around and argue with. 

I just didn't think I would be forced to stop at one, having been successful once. Even though I had my palm read when I was 29, before I started TTC, and the clairvoyant said to me 'I can only see one child, but then again, you never know with modern technology'. I went to see a healer and clairvoyant last summer too, he is 'world-famous' in my hometown. I asked him what he thought, and he said 'it'll be OK'. That's all he said, and I was scared to ask anymore, because I knew what I wanted it to mean. 

I'm hoping the rumours are true that Liz Hurley is pregnant at 42, that would give me some hope. Then again, Liz Hurley probably has more cash than I do (assuming she's needed medical assistance). 

We really can't afford to do this anymore. We really couldn't afford to do this anymore five cycles ago, to tell the truth, it's all gone on credit cards. I'll save that rant for another day, about how in Belgium and the Netherlands and Scandinavia (and they're just the countries I know about), IVF is so heavily sponsored it's virtually free, and women just have treatment back to back until they succeed or decide the emotional strain is too much - money doesn't have to come into it. In the UK the agony is just prolongued, many of us have to wait a year or two between treatments to save up (or find more credit). It prolongs the agony unneccessarily. I see so many women on FF who have been TTC for 10 years or more. It shouldn't have to be like that. When I look at the profiles of the women here, and read between the lines all the pain and sadness they've been through, I just want to weep. It's like looking down into an ocean of tears, it's infinite. And I want to weep that infertility is not recognized as an 'illness'. If it's not an illness, how can it cause so much pain? 

I've just realised that I've already had the rant that I was supposed to be saving for another day  

Julie and Jenny and the other BFNs out there, I'm sending you lots of   and   that one day, our lives will be about something other than this, and hopefully about  one of these  or one of these .

XXX


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi everyone - hope you dont mind if I join you in here.  I am on my awful 2ww and trying so hard to stay positive.  Had a really negative day yesterday and couldnt stop thinking about my AF type pains.  DH was trying so hard to take my mind off it (but it was my birthday!) and kept saying that I needed to try and ignore it which is so hard!  Just been reading through all the boards on here and its so reassuring.  So now feeling a bit more positive.

Looking forward to getting to know everyone
xxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi ladies may I join you please. I am currently on day 7 after a 3day transfet and due to test on 3rd May which seems an eternity away as am sure you will all agree.

Whippet x


----------



## Sicla (Dec 31, 2007)

It's a horrible big fat negative for me I'm afraid. Gutted, as my consultant always seems so eternally positive about the whole process, and this is our second go. 

Anyway we're going to take it easy for a bit, enjoy the summer (and being able to have a drink!) and then try again later in the year.

x


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry sicla take care wish there were words to make this better   

Whippet x


----------



## Jayel (Jan 5, 2006)

Well had my official test today and it's just the pits. 

I have an hcg level of 3, which means something did implant but has probably, or is probably, fading away. (They expect a level of at least 50.) I now have to take meds for another week and test again next mon to make sure it's a negative and not ectopic. I just wanted to draw a line under this cycle and move forward, but now I can't, wondering what's going on/went on inside me.   It's just so cruel.

Good luck to those testing tomorrow. 

Camilla your post was so sad, you made me cry. Best of luck to you tomorrow. 

Jenny XXX


----------



## timewilltell (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys
Im a 2ww lady too
Testing 6th of May.
So far just a little pain 2nd and 3rd day after et. Now nothing


----------



## susan e (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,

After catching up on all the posts I'm so sorry to hear all the BFN's,   to you all & be kind to yourselves. 

I am testing on Thursday and am now starting to dread it as well as wanting to know as it is so final - any glimmers of hope will be gone, I can't even bear to test early in case its BFN - I'll have a bit of hope for a few more days & try to be  .

I have felt totally different this time compared to our first cycle which was a BFN, but I hardly dare to hope...
I can't believe how bloated I still feel 11 dpt - I still can't do up anything with a zip, is anyone else having this problem?

Lots & lots of luck fro those of you testing today     

Susan e


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Jenny    

Susan I too really bloated and cant stand anything on my tummy I am a bit behind you only 7dpt with day 3 and thinking about testing early just a question of how early   you get a positive

Whippet x


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

[fly]GOOD LUCK TESTING TOMMOROW AVON XXXXXXXXXXX [/fly]
            

XXXXX ANGIE


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

whippet - hiya mate, welcome to the "torture hotel" of the 2ww   good luck  

camilla - oh hunny, im still hoping for you, i dont feel any different so im guessing bfn to. my head has seemed to go completely loony this past 48hrs in the build up to test day. im so teary as well think thats PMS. you sound so sad in your post, i was thinking today that i may go straight into adoption but i have my frozen ones which i cant ignore, the prize is just too beautiful to give up on  

jayel - thats awful, well fingers crossed its not an ectopic   .next monday seems so long to wait - how cruel. i dont know what to say except send lots of hugs   


ruv - i had pincy pains and wind like pains i think the wind like ones are from the pessaries the nurse said so. nothing since then. test 2moro will post result. im thinking its not working for me though simply because i dont feel any different. but i still have a little bit of hope left

susan e - im dreading it 2moro although wanting to get it over with as well. dreading any period that could be on its way and my hormones will be then dropping and i dont want that if it doesnt work gonna put myself of a strict fertility diet of chocolate, alcohol and general crap and have nice hot bath! i am bit bloated (jeans are out of the question) but its more my boobs! getting quite swollen!

Mummytolleytobe - thanks for the msg need all the luck i can get here!


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello ladies

Just wanted to say good luck to everyone testing tomorrow and this week (Avon Queen, Camilla, Susan E).

Jayel - .

XXXX


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

juliewilts

thanks


----------



## Goldy (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi all,

I test on Sunday, 4-May, which seems like an eternity away. All I feel is that my boobs are a bit sore..not sure if that means anything or not. 

Good luck to all that test in the next few days      !

So sorry to all those that got a BFN.   

xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

goldy - my boobs are swollen too. no other symptoms. testing 2moro


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Avon swollen boobs was my first PG symptom so this could be good sign!!!

xxxxxxxx praying for u


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

mummytolleytobe - oh dont i cant bare it   i cant take this anymore


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

dont worry hun i know you are only being positive, im just highly emotional tonight


----------



## Goldy (Feb 25, 2008)

Avon - good luck tomorrow!     

Jess - my cousins used a surrogate and had a gorgeous little girl last year.  It is a wonderful option.  Hoping the best for you.   

xx


----------



## twink (Sep 24, 2007)

Good luck Avon


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Good luck Avon

Whippet x


----------



## susan e (Dec 15, 2007)

Avon Queen - thinking of you & Good Luck 
susan e x


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi all,

I did my bloodtest this morning at the clinic, then came home and thought, I'll do one last HPT (did one yesterday morning and one Sunday night too, both BFNs). And it was positive! It's a Clearblue digital one which actually says "pregnant", otherwise I definitely wouldn't have believed it. Apart from thinking it must be a mistake, I'm stunned and shaking and scared, because I felt that AF was definitely on the way. Since it was BFN yesterday, and the test pics up 25 units of HCG, I think the level must be very low. I've had an early m/c before and an ectopic, so I'm thinking this is deja vu, but I'm also thinking, maybe I'll be lucky this time.

I'll get my results from the clinic, hopefully they can give me a level and let me have another test on Thursday, even though it's a public holiday here. Has anyone else had a low level early on and gone on to have a viable pregnancy? I had HCG of 27 14 days post egg collection when I had the early m/c. 

I'm still spotting, but it's barely there now. The cramping is not so bad anymore either, so that gives me hope. I'm   very hard right now.

Lots of luck to you today Avon, I'm   for you.

Marielou, have you tested again since last time? You said you had low levels with DS, what day was it you tested? I don't really understand what the letters mean, how does it translate into days post egg collection? How are you - are you hanging in there? 

Jenny, so sorry to hear about your result. It's so cruel when it's so close, when you know something happened, and then you want to exactly what happened and nobody can tell you. I hope your levels drop to zero very soon so you can start to put this behind you. Take care of yourself  

Sicla, sorry to hear about the BFN. Sending you lots of  .

Lisbeth, AF type pains can be a good thing! I'm hoping mine turn out to be.

x
Camilla


----------



## twink (Sep 24, 2007)

WOW Camilla     for you. The rollercoaster continues   When do you get your results?


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Camilla   looking good honey  
Whippet x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

CAmilla    for good news this pm xx


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Thank you Twink and Whippet and Beachgirl,  your  is exactly what I need right now. 

The clinic said the results will be ready between 14.00 and 15.30 (Brussels time), so I can start hassling them in half an hour! Whatever happens, it's worth it just to have seen the "pregnant" on that pregnancy test. I thought I'd never see it again. I even stopped taking my progesterone yesterday, I was so convinced there was no point. I worked through the night Sunday night to meet a deadline. I started lifting heavy things again. Anyway, in an hour or so I'll have a better idea whether I should be getting excited or go out and buy another box of tissues  

I was so convinced it was all over. I don't feel pregnant either, no sore (.)(.), just a very weak, dull ache in my tummy. Oh, I don't know what to think!


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey

just wondering if anyone knows if thrush can be an ealy pregnancy symptom? I am 8dpo and have awful thrush for the first time in my life. Its horrid!! This is my third 2WW and something does feel different, my boobs are more sore than usual, and have been tender since about 4dpo.. who knows!!!!


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi ladies,

I just spoke to the clinic, and they said my blood test was negative, the level was "less than 2", which means no sign of pregnancy whatsoever. I'm so confused. Two hours ago I refused to believe I could be pregnant, now I refuse to believe I'm not! I've still got the test in my hand and it says "pregnant". So it must be just plain wrong, because a bloodtest is more reliable than a HPT. God, this is horrible. It's too cruel.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

CAmilla

I don't know what to do hun, is there anyway the clinic will repeat bloods?


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

The clinic said I should wait a week, then do another HPT, and it it's still positive, do another bloodtest. But I've just gone and done another HPT, and now it says "not pregnant". So it's BFN for me without a doubt. The positive test earlier must just have been faulty. So much for "99% accurate". Someone has to get the "1% not accurate" I suppose. I feel like I've just gone 10 rounds with Mike Tyson! It was like a miracle had happened, and then back down to earth with a bang. 

I don't know whether to laugh or cry at the moment. It's probably best to go shopping.

x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh Camilla   wish there was something I could do or say to help it all get better. Why don't you try a HPT tomorrow morning as the first urine is most concentrated and that could have an effect x


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Camilla so sorry honey take care od yourself here for you anytime   

whippet x


----------



## jen83 (Jun 9, 2006)

hi all  

hope you don't mind me gatecrashing?
Could anyone one help me?  on my 2w and had some brown discharge when wiping sorry if TMI  
hoping this could be implantation bleed?  due to test 5th may. still got a/f pains. has anyone else experienced this?      all is gunna be ok.


Thanks 

Jen83 xxxx


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi all

I'm testing on may 6th, done my 1st ICSI. I'm now 7dpo.  Could u add me 2 the list of may testers please.

Good luck 2 everyone    

LOL Lilyflower xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hiya all thanks for your best wishes, please update me to BFN   The good news though is its 600-800 for FET so its not as much as i expected which hopefully will give me more goes. Review 2nd June, try again July.

Camilla - omg hun thats horrendous. Its just too cruel for words


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Avon Queen- so so sorry


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

AQ sorry honey not fair  

Whippet x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks. good luck for your test day


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks.

Could I ask a cheeky request from anyone who has a spare second. Could someone please blow me a bubble they have not moved since my last negative and really dont want to be approaching test date with last times stats. Silly I know but hey am female and unreasonable the now.

Many thanks

Whippet x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Whippet, all done x


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

BG many many thanks you are a star

Whippet x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

whippet - think ive blown bubble but never done it b4, hope it reached ya


----------



## twink (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh   such sad news today.   Avon. Camilla, I can't believe that this is happening, your poor head must be a shed. Will you test again tomorrow or are you going to wait?

Welcome Lilyf, my clinic buddy  

Jen - It could be implantation bleed or old blood making its was out from EC. So hard to know. Wishing you luck  

Test day for me tomorrow   

Good luck Whippet, off to blow you some bubbles


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Twink- good luck for tomorrow     how are you feeling?


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Twink good luck for tomorrow honey    off to blow more bubbles to all for luck

Whippet x


----------



## twink (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi Beach/Whippet - I'm ok. I've been cramping, achy and bloated for about 3 days. AF or PG No idea, it feels like AF but I so hope its not   I have PCOS and had v enlarged sore ovaries after my HCG shot. The sore bloated feeling lasted for about a week after ET, but then dissapeared which I took to be not a very good sign (no pleasing some eh  )  but its now back   I really have no clue. I would be so over the moon if I get a BFP tomorrow but I keep thinking of the stats. I guess all I can do is wait and   and then either celebrate or try again. I so know what I would love though  just trying not to drive myself bonkers in the mean time 

How are you?


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

twink - fingers crossed for you hunny


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Whippet, you got three from me   

Twink, good luck for tomorrow,    . I'm not going to test anymore now. I'm going to try and reconcile myself with the result, I can't argue with the bloodtest. I wanted to think that they've got my bloods mixed up at first, but that's just being silly. The second HPT I did was negative too, so that's that. It's funny though, after years of trying to argue with the negative teststicks, trying to see faint blue lines when there weren't any, I finally realised that they were always correct. So when I got a positive, I thought, well it must be right! It's so cruel, it's bordering on being funny  

Avon, my test buddy, I'm so sorry  . It's good that you're able to think ahead already, and that you have options. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

oh camilla, i hoped at least one of us would have bfp today   its so sad. what happened with you was so very cruel, i send you a big hug


----------



## susan e (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Bit of a sad day today  Camilla and Avon Queen so sorry - lots of   to you both.
Whippet -have sent some bubbles  (I think!)
Twink lots of good luck for your test tomorrow     - I feel very similar to you - it's so confusing isn't it. 

I'm testing on Thurs - getting really nervous & excited, I can't believe it's nearly here after all this waiting.

Susan e x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, ladies

Camilla - I just can't express how terribly sorry I was to hear what you've been through today.  

AvonQueen - So sorry hun, I was hoping there would be lots of happy news to follow my BFN.  

Good luck with everyone else still to test.

XXXX


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

beachgirl said:


> Whippet, all done x


ditto


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Avon Queen* ~ i'm gutted for you hun.....i was looking out for your news all day. Many hugs and much love 

*Jenny* ~ i'm sorry hun....it is so cruel. Take good care 

*Sicla* ~ ever so sorry to see your news too....have a good break this summer 
*
Camilla* ~ rant away hun....the unfairness of IF gets me everytime. Oh hun, i've just seen your other post.....what a nightmare for you, hugs seem really inadequate  

*Hi TraceyLouise* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you  
*
Hi Libeth* ~ welcome to you too and Happy Birthday for yesterday  Hope you get a lovely belated pressie on the 9th 
*
Hi Whippet, Ruv, Goldy and Lilyflower* ~ welcome to you all and loads of luck    

*Jess* ~ welcome to you too....what tx is your surro having hun. Loads of luck for this cycle  
*
Emnjo* ~ thrush can be more common in pregnancy....i really hope it means good news. What day do you test  

*Whippet* ~ blown you a few for luck 
*
Twink*        for tomorrow 
*
Jen* ~ fingers crossed it's implantation bleeding. There's a good link about AF pains and BFPs if you want to have a look: BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0

*Hi Julie* ~ hope you come back soon so I can put you a fabulous bfp up 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## TracyH (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi ladies

Hope you dont mind if i join you.  Im 13 days post ET  and i feel like im starting to lose my marbles. 
Test day is friday 2nd May and dont feel like i can wait until then.  Not really had any symptoms felt a bit nauseous at times but think this is because ive been worrying and ive also had a headache on and off. AF pains have been on and off.  Ive made it two days past 2nd icsi without Af arriving and 3hours past first icsi without AF arriving, each day is a bonus. If i had a pound for each time ive been to the bathroom to see if AF arrived i wouldnt have to work anymore.  Ive been off work while on the 2ww and im back on Tuesday whatever the result.  
Sending hugs     to you all

Tracy
XXX


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
Do you mind if I join you? I'm day 8 into 2ww. I test on the 8th May. I'm going crazy (more than usual!!)
I'm having good days and bad days. Any advice for getting through the 2ww would be great.
This is my second attempt at ICSI and I'm getting quite impatient. 
I haven't been on the site for ages as my computer crashed during last cycle. Thank God I've got a new one. Don't think I could cope any longer if I didn't have you girlz to chat to!! 
Sarahx


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi everyone. I had 2 4 cell embies pu back where they belong on Fri and am due to test on 8th May. 
I have had really sharp jaggy pains really low down and got a bit of a fright yesterday. I called the cliic as they were really strong, but they said it was notning to worry about may be a few causes for it and just to keep a wee eye on them.
Anyway this tww drives you mad so I hope you can help keep me from going


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i know what its like to lose your marbles, hang on in there girls   and i hope it works for you all


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks to all blew bubbles by means of a thanks

Whippet x


----------



## susan e (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Having my blood test tomorrow, but have been having really strong af pains especially at night so fearing the worst. I have just given in and done an HPT and there does seem to be a feint line -I keep looking at it an it's definately there -I haven't seen one before! Dare I hope At least I only have to wait until tomorrow to find out and it's certainly cheered me up for today! I'm at home alone at the moment and would love to show it some one - just to be sure it's not just me  what a roller coaster this is!

Hi to Sarah & Tracy hope you are managing to pass the time okay  I've been catching up on all the books I wanted to read & have been borrowing DVD's & recording stuff on the TV that I do want to watch -Daytime TV is just too dire!
Hi to everyone else hope you are all staying sane 
Twink thinking of you today    

Susan e x


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Susan looking good kid. What is they say a line is a line and all that  

Whippet x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

susan e - looking good


----------



## twink (Sep 24, 2007)

I am in total shock, its a   HCG level was 338!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Twink- congratulations on your   that's fantastic news


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Twink fantastic news really please for you both

Whippet x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

twink congratulations!


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Avon Queen said:


> twink congratulations!


Yay some good news. We have had a flurry of bad news recently. Keep up the good work., Twink


----------



## Goldy (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats Twink!   

Good luck today Susan!    

xx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi gie=rlies can i join you please ? I had EC on tuesday and they collected 18 eggs, phonecall on wednesday to say 9 have fertilised very well and we are hoping to take them to blasties !!!!!!! 

I have not had them put back so dont have a test date but i guess im already on the 2WW with you guys....

daisy x

ps congrats twink !!!!!


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi 

Congrats on the BFP Twink.

Sorry so many have had BFN this week...  i may be joining you in a day or two. No 'symptoms' really. Testing Sunday. Wish me luck.

Pip


----------



## jadeline (Apr 21, 2008)

Good luck to everyone!!! I am testing on saturday !!! getting cucko! but hangin in there and


----------



## kendocazza (Apr 30, 2008)

LizzyB said:


> New home for Spring 2ww Testers
> 
> Loads of luck to everyone!
> 
> ...


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Jadeline good luck for saturday  we are for me feeling much more positive today. Still have headache and niggles but no bleeding and woke feeling sick and have felt same since so fingers crossed. Think going to test tomorrow only 1 day early what you think

Whippet x


----------



## Mandchris (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi all fellow 2ww'ers

It was a BFN for me, so I will go away and lick my wounds and prepare for IVF number 8!

Babydust to allxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Mandchris      so sorry honey

Pip good luck  

Jadeline good luck  

Whippet x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Good luck on your early test tomorrow Whippet.
armi
xox


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

daisy may - yeah its 2 weeks from EC to the day, so you are on the 2ww, good luck    

pip girl - good luck for sunday, hope you not joining me on the bfn, fingers crossed for you    

jadeline - good luck for saturday, fingers crossed , nearly there now    

whippet - sounds good, yeah why not, if you think you could be, i would, good luck      

mandchris - im so sorry i know you will be feeling empty, sending lots of hugs


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=139394.0


----------

